# Now Tucker is sick



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, its gonna be a long story sorry. Tuesday when I came home, he was okay, but I could tell he wasn't feeling good. He's usually so playful, but not so much this day. He also didn't seem to interested in his treat that I always give him while we eat dinner. He usually devours it. And he just slept a lot. He did poop normal twice though. I kept telling my hubby I didn't think he was feeling good. And at about 9:00, he started throwing up. He threw up at least a dozen times between 9 and midnight. At some point in the night he pooped in my bed. I didn't even know it until the morning. He's never pottied in the bed before. So Wed. I get up and he's just acting lethargic and pitiful, and not eating. I went on in to work, even though I really didn't want to leave him alone. I asked my boss if I could leave early, so I got home around 1:00. Took him to the vet. They did an x-ray to see if there was any foreign matter, and there wasn't. The vet said he thinks he may have eaten a stink bug. He said in the last couple of days, there have been several dogs with the same symptoms, and some of their owners said their dogs have eaten these bugs. Come to think of it, I think I remember seeing him eating a bug, not sure what kind. I probably wouldn't know a stink bug if I saw one. So, he gave him a shot, and sent home some antibiotics. He puts up a heck of a fight when I try to give him the pills. I have to force his mouth open, and put the pills in. He bit me several times last night and drew blood. He never bites like this. I can only imagine it's because he feels so bad. This morning he still put up a fight, but didn't bite me. He won't eat anything. He won't eat dog food, treats, cheese, chicken & rice, not even peanut butter which he loves. And I was hoping to hide the pills in the PB. Wrong! He's not interested. Heck, he won't even eat cat food, so I know somethings wrong. Well, he is drinking plenty of water. I may try to get some pedialyte in him, so at least he's getting something. After we got home from the vet he had diarrhea for the first time and twice this morning. Although the second time this morning, it looked a little firmer, the first times, it was just pure watery. I know some others on here have had sick babies lately. So now I know what you guys were going through. I've been crying my eyes out. And I'm barely eating myself, because my stomach is just in knots worrying about him. I don't know what I would do if I ever had children, because I stress so much over a dog. But he's not just a dog to me. He is my baby.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awww...I hope Tucker feels better. When I was reading that, I was thinking to myslef "It's just like children." Becuase, when my kids come down with something, I hear from my friend 3 (small) towns over that her kids have the same thing. I think it might be something just going around. You did what you could, you took him to the vet. That's all you really COULD do. I'm sure he'll get better soon.. In the mean time, spoil him rotten!









EDIT: Oh, and I'm sorry to hear he bit you.....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I can so relate to what you are going through. Hopefully the meds will start working and he will be back to his normal self. 

Have you tried giving him some boiled rice and either boiled hamburger or chicken? Lexi and Nikki loved it. You can also give a tsp of canned pumpkin. It is supposed to soak up the extra moisture.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If Tucker won't take the pills, see if you can switch them for liquid antibiotics. The eyedropper may be easier for you.

Since he's still not eating and has diarrhea, I'd check back with your vet this morning. I went through something like that with Lady several years ago. She was itchy after the groomers and chewed and swallowed a bunch of hair. She was throwing up also so I took her to the emergency vet who xrayed her for blockage (none) and sent me home with something to settle her stomach. She wasn't better by the next morning so I took her in to my vet. At that point she was so dehydrated so had to be hospitalized with an IV for 2 days!

That's the biggest danger with these little ones, the dehydration.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear Tucker is not feeling good. Hope you and Tucker have a better day today.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm sorry your little guy is sick. I woke up and both the boys went potty and they both had diarrhea. I hope tucker gets well soon


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm soo sorry that Tucker is sick, I sure hope that he feels better soon


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 4 2005, 09:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I did make him some boiled chicken and rice. He just sniffs at it and turns his head. It's so sad. It's like he's just not interested in anything. Although, when I put something down, he acts like he's interested, but he just sniffs and walks away. I have some canned pumpkin, I may try to get that in him when I get home.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 4 2005, 09:55 AM
> *If Tucker won't take the pills, see if you can switch them for liquid antibiotics. The eyedropper may be easier for you.
> 
> Since he's still not eating and has diarrhea, I'd check back with your vet this morning. I went through something like that with Lady several years ago. She was itchy after the groomers and chewed and swallowed a bunch of hair. She was throwing up also so I took her  to the emergency vet who xrayed her for blockage (none) and sent me home with something to settle her stomach. She wasn't better by the next morning so I took her in to my vet. At that point she was so dehydrated so had to be hospitalized with an IV for 2 days!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Actually I asked for the pills instead of liquid, because he will never keep his head still and the liquid goes all over the place. And I thought I could hide the pills in the PB, but he just doesn't want that. I am getting the pills in him, it's just a major struggle. He is drinking good, I hope he doesn't get dehydrated. I know that is a major concern, but I will call the vet back if things don't improve. The lady I got her from just suggested giving him puppy milk. What do you guys think?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I would use Pediolite, or if you don't have that, Gatoraid. It's worth the trip to a pharmacy to get some syringes without needles to administer this. Remember, I do a lot of rescue, so I do a LOT of my own vet care. I use the fluid diet the first day, then mix with some baby rice cereal. A dog needs 30 cc. of fluid per pound of body weight in a 24 hour period of time. You can also use 1/2 cc of antacid twice a day. It helps soothe the tummy.
You may want to ask the vet for another injection for the vomiting. The medication I use here is Centrine, and I can give two shots a day for vomiting. I also keep Flagil on hand for the diarrhea. Your vet could also do some fluids under the skin for you.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 4 2005, 11:14 AM
> *I would use Pediolite, or if you don't have that, Gatoraid.  It's worth the trip to a pharmacy to get some syringes without needles to administer this.  Remember, I do a lot of rescue, so I do a LOT of my own vet care.  I use the fluid diet the first day, then mix with some baby rice cereal.  A dog needs 30 cc. of fluid per pound of body weight in a 24 hour period of time.  You can also use 1/2 cc of antacid twice a day.  It helps soothe the tummy.
> You may want to ask the vet for another injection for the vomiting.  The medication I use here is Centrine, and I can give two shots a day for vomiting.  I also keep Flagil on hand for the diarrhea.  Your vet could also do some fluids under the skin for you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87141*


[/QUOTE]
I am going to get some pediolite and try that. I actually have a couple of syringes that my vet gave me. He hasn't vommitted since Tuesday night, of course he hasn't eaten either. I'm looking at my bill, and the shot he gave was Metoclopramide. Of course, I don't know what any of this stuff is. I think he's drinking enough water.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Didn't your vet suggest puttiing him on IV fluids? Is he drinking water? Can you get water down him with a syringe? It is very dangerous to let him go more than 24 hrs. without eating if he isn't getting lots of fluids. Have you tried a teaspoon of kaopetate in a syringe squirted in the corner of his mouth. I would try hand feeding him tiny bits of chicken or anything he usually loves. Even if he'll lick something off your fingers to get him primed. Nutri-CAL is a tasty supplement often used for sick animals that won't eat.
Our little guys go down hill really fast when not eating and not getting fluids. Hope he's feeling better by now, and you don't have to worry any more!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Aug 4 2005, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to get some pediolite and try that. I actually have a couple of syringes that my vet gave me. He hasn't vommitted since Tuesday night, of course he hasn't eaten either. I'm looking at my bill, and the shot he gave was Metoclopramide. Of course, I don't know what any of this stuff is. I think he's drinking enough water.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87143
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think that is what Lexi is on. My vet said that it helps to calm the stomach and put the good and bad bacteria in the colon back where they are supposed to be.







It seems to be working for Lexi. She has one more day of pills.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I swear by unflavored Pedialite and baby food chicken. I keep them both on hand, plus I have Pepto and Kaopectate. I also have prescription Reglan. 

I have brought Lady "back from the brink" several times with those and avoided another hospital stay for IV fluids.

I would check with your vet today, tthough, if he still hasn't eaten. I always had big dogs before Lady so I had no idea how quickly toy breeds can dehydrate. A little tummy upset can turn into a major health issue and get pretty expensive, too.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Aug 4 2005, 11:22 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes he is drinking water on his own. And it seems like to me it's a pretty good bit. And I have tried hand feeding him, but he just won't take it. I've even put peanut butter on my finger and he won't even lick that off and he loves PB. I left some food out this morning, just a little bit. I didn't even want to come to work, but I did. Obviously I'm not being very productive, since I'm on this site. But anyway, I'm hoping he will just get lots of rest and hopefully eat the food before I get home.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Aug 4 2005, 11:48 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he is drinking water on his own. And it seems like to me it's a pretty good bit. And I have tried hand feeding him, but he just won't take it. I've even put peanut butter on my finger and he won't even lick that off and he loves PB. I left some food out this morning, just a little bit. I didn't even want to come to work, but I did. Obviously I'm not being very productive, since I'm on this site. But anyway, I'm hoping he will just get lots of rest and hopefully eat the food before I get home.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87155
[/B][/QUOTE]
Maybe try rubbing a small amount of pb on the roof of his mouth. Maybe that will be enough to get him eating. Worth a shot.


----------



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Tucker's Mom,
Teddy and I hope he feels better soon. I have a hard time giving Teddy liquids as well, especially with all of the hair around their mouths and they put up quite a struggle. Teddy gets aggressive when he's sick too, so he probably just feels bad and can't explain it. He'll perk up before you know it. And, I agree I'd try the peanut butter on the roof of his mouth to kick start him. On the other hand, it does have oil in it and might unsettle him even more. Sick tummies are the pits. 

Our thought are with you guys - we hope he feels better ASAP!

Jackie & Teddy


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Hi Tucker's Mom,
> Teddy and I hope he feels better soon. I have a hard time giving Teddy liquids as well, especially with all of the hair around their mouths and they put up quite a struggle. Teddy gets aggressive when he's sick too, so he probably just feels bad and can't explain it. He'll perk up before you know it. And, I agree I'd try the peanut butter on the roof of his mouth to kick start him. On the other hand, it does have oil in it and might unsettle him even more. Sick tummies are the pits.
> 
> Our thought are with you guys - we hope he feels better ASAP!
> ...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

What do you guys think about trying to give him puppy milk? Someone else I work with suggested ensure. Has anyone ever tried this. Also, do your dogs drink the pediolite willingly or do you have to use the syringe?


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

You are TOTALLY right!!! If you must SYRINGE FEED THE BABY.... Also, SYRINGE water & if you must RUB NUTRICAL on her gums!!!These dogs are very prone to hypoglycemia!!!
Jellybn1 :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When Lady has been sick like the way you describe Tucker is, she will not take anything willingly. My vet was the one who suggested Pedialite and said to force it down her if necessary. I have one of those big Safety First Syringes I got in the infant section of Walmart or Target and use that to squirt it down her throat. If she keeps it down, I do it every 15 minutes, then alternatate with baby food on my finger. I stick it on the back of her tongue so she has to swallow it. Then, if all this stays down and she starts feeling better, I do the boiled chicken and rice diet for a few days.

I know how difficult it is to be at work when you furbaby is sick. I probably take as many sick days for Lady as I do myself! A suggestion for the future, could you leave Tucker at your vet's for the day if you can't stay home with him? I had that happen once when Lady had several seizures during the night, but I couldn't take the day off work to watch her. My vet kept her for the day for $25 vet board (regular board for a small dog is $17). A gave Lady her normal post-seizure Valium so they didn't have to treat her (but were authorized to do so in an emergency). It gave me much peace of mind to know that she wasn't alone and could be watched. Well worth the $25!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Have you tried giving him baby food? Paris loved the sweet potatoes when she was spayed and had 11 teeth pulled. She turned her nose up to the pedialite though. 

Hopefully, you will be able to find something Tucker will want to eat and keep down.

Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I am so sad today. When I got home yesterday, Tucker still wouldn't eat. He threw up right after I got home and while I was gone to work. It was dark yellow, almost like the color of pee. I called the vet and they told me just to bring him back in. Of course they kept him overnight to put an IV in him. I've been so depressed. It just wasn't the same to not have him at home. But I know it was probably the best thing to do. I just want him to be better.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OH!







Hope he is feeling better today!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Glad to see someone mention nutrical. Nutrical or nutristat is the best thing to get when they will not eat. I always keep a tube on hand, a small amount on the roof of their mouth every now and then will actually absorb through their mucous membranes and they will actually have to swallow a bit. A small amount goes a long way. It is more nutrient rich than baby food and will keep the blood sugar up. Syringe feed small amounts of water as well. 

I hope your baby is better today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was a blood panel done? It often will reveal an underlying cause for these symptoms.. such as pancreatitis.. and if pancreatitis.. the tummy needs a rest and fluid support and meds till things calm down.

Terry and my sweet little Angel Missy


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just wanted to check and see how Tucker was this morning? I can only imagine not having your baby with you. It seems so strange, doesn't it?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Aug 5 2005, 08:49 AM
> *Was a blood panel done? It often will reveal an underlying cause for these symptoms.. such as pancreatitis.. and if pancreatitis.. the tummy needs a rest and  fluid support  and meds till things calm down.
> 
> Terry and my sweet little Angel Missy
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87367*


[/QUOTE]
They did some blood work and said his electrolites were off a bit and also the liver enzymes (?) were off some. He said he will run more tests today to see if they change. He said sometimes the liver fluctuates and hopefully more test will show which direction it is going. Also he has an inflammation of the liver. 
When they told me they were keeping him overnight, I asked if someone was going to be with him all night. The doc said he was going to take him home and let one of his techs who lives near him keep him overnight. My hubby went in today to talk to him and see how Tucker was. He said he got the impression from the vet that he actually kept him at his house. He said he did good during the night but got sick again this morning.







I hate that my baby has to go through this. I wish I could take his place and be sick instead of him.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 5 2005, 08:53 AM
> *I just wanted to check and see how Tucker was this morning?  I can only imagine not having your baby with you.  It seems so strange, doesn't it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87370*


[/QUOTE]
yes, one of the saddest days ever, and he may not get to come home tonight either.

By the way, your dog is so precious and it looks like your son is holding a stuffed animal. So small and so cute.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Tucker is not feeling well. It sounds as if he is in good hands though and hopefully a diagnosis will be made soon so that he can get on the road to recovery. Will be thinking and praying for you and little Tuck.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about Tucker.... I went through a lot of illnesses with my first Malt, Rosebud, and I remember that totally sick feeling in my stomach when she was kept overnight, etc. I sure hope he will be well soon.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sending prayers your way for your baby to be home soon healthly & happy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I do hope Tucker is home soon and feeling much better


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so sorry Tucker is still not feeling well. I hope they figure out what his problem is an he will get to feeling better. My heart goes out to you. I am sending prayers you way right now for Tucker. Keep us posted on how he is doing
Teaco


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that Tucker's not well. We're all hoping that he recovers soon.
Lots of hugs to little Tucker


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh dear I really hope little Tucker is doing better and that you get some answers. This is just awful!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just talked to the vet and Tucker has Parvo. I just don't understand why this has to happen to my baby. He had all his shots and everything. He said that his immune system must have not taken well to the vaccination. I am so sad, crying my eyes out right now. I just want to say thanks to all of you who have showed so much concern. It's nice to have some support. Please pray for Tucker to make it through this successfully and come home to me soon. I just want my playful sweet little baby back.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 5 2005, 04:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ohh my. I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope he pulls through. But to give you some hope, I have an 8 year old Irish Setter who had parvo at 5 months (after all her shots) and she is alive and well today. I'm sending you and Tucker all the best.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!







I hope he gets better soon. How old is he? I've heard that for dogs that get parvo when they are older it is just like a bad case of the flu. So hopefully he will be better in a few days.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I feel so bad for you & Tucker







I know of several dogs that have gotten Parvo and pulled through it.So do not give up,stay strong & Im sure your baby will be ok.We are are here for you


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oh no. you poor thing, and the poor baby







I am praying with you! I cant imagine how scared you are, but as others have said he can make it through this like new. At least you have him at the vet where they can monitor him closely. Best of wishes to little Tucker.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, I am soooo sorry to hear this. Wonder how he was exposed to it... that is just horrible. I am totally shocked and saddened and will be hoping for his full recovery.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 5 2005, 03:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You might want to ask your vet if he is familiar with using Tamiflu for the treatment of Parvo. There is more and more being written about it. I know some of the rescue groups use it. I've also seen something recently on another site with a number of Maltese show breeders where this was mentioned.
My prayers are with you and Tucker.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear Tucker's diagnosis. What kind of treatment and prognosis is the vet giving you? Just know lots of





















are coming your way.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 03:31 PM
> *OMG!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
He is only 9 months.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 03:45 PM
> *OMG, I am soooo sorry to hear this. Wonder how he was exposed to it... that is just horrible. I am totally shocked and saddened and will be hoping for his full recovery.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Possibly from eating poop from an infected dog. You may remember me stating in another thread that he eats other animals poop. Hopefully I can soon afford to get a fence to keep the other animals out of our yard. All the people in the neighborhood (besides me) lets their dogs run all over the place.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry, I hope Tucker gets well really soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Aug 5 2005, 05:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly from eating poop from an infected dog. You may remember me stating in another thread that he eats other animals poop. Hopefully I can soon afford to get a fence to keep the other animals out of our yard. All the people in the neighborhood (besides me) lets their dogs run all over the place.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87599
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hopefully that info can help others here on SM since we have a lot of poop eaters on here. Again, my heart just breaks for you and Tucker.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow! I can't believe it was parvo...








I am SO sorry...
Big hugs and prayers coming your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Tucker. I am sending prayers his way, my heart goes out to you an Tucker. Lets think positive that Tucker will pull through this. Sending Tucker a speedy recovery from me an all my fluffs. Keep us up dated on how he is doing.
Teaco.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so very sorry about Tuckers dx... but our little ones are pretty tough little buggers and will pray he will come thru this just fine.
You might want to ask the vet if you should do anything at home to rid the virus before Tucker comes home. I don't know if he could get re-infected or not but better to be safe and check with the vet.
I think bleach is the best solution to wash floors, bedding/ bowls, etc. 
Missysmom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is a bit of info on the disease. For all you that have poop eating Malts, it is critical that you keep them from sniffing or eating other dogs' poop.

Univ. of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine Article

Puppies Need Extra Protection against Canine Parvovirus

Printer-Friendly Version 
Pet Column for the week of October 31, 1994

Office of Public Engagement
2001 S. Lincoln Ave.
Urbana, Illinois 61802
Phone: 217/333-2907


By Linda March
Information Specialist
University of Illinois
College of Veterinary Medicine

Canine parvovirus is everywhere in the environment just waiting for your puppy. The wise
dog owner will protect his or her pet against this debilitating, sometimes deadly, disease. 

According to Dr. Cynthia Ramsey, community practice veterinarian at the University of
Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine at Urbana, "This disease usually hits puppies the
hardest. Adult dogs can also be infected, but are usually affected less severely. Cats, mink,
and wild dogs are also infected by their own species-specific parvovirus." 

She notes that the virus is shed in the feces of an infected dog. If another dog has oral
contact with the infected feces, they become inoculated with the virus. Some puppies have
more immunity to the disease than others. If their mother was properly vaccinated, she will
transfer immunity to parvovirus in the colostrum, or first milk. These maternal antibodies
may be present in the puppy for up to 20-22 weeks, but may not be protective the entire
time. 

Most of the maternal antibodies to other viruses commonly vaccinated against have
disappeared by about 12 weeks, but the maternal parvoviral antibodies persist longer. In
order to ensure that a puppy is adequately protected against parvovirus, no matter when its
mom's antibodies begin to wear off, it needs to be vaccinated every three weeks starting at
about 8 weeks, until it is 20-22 weeks old. 

Older dogs need to be kept up on their vaccines too. As they age, their immune system
may become impaired and they are more susceptible to diseases. Rottweilers and
Doberman Pinschers seem to be more prone to parvoviral infections than other breeds. 

Besides vaccination, Dr. Ramsey recommends keeping young puppies isolated from other
dogs and out of parks where they may come in contact with infected feces, until they have
completed their series of vaccinations. This will decrease their chances of being exposed to
parvovirus. 

This virus attacks rapidly dividing cells, like those in the digestive tract and cells in the bone
marrow. Signs to look for are loss of appetite, lack of energy, vomiting or diarrhea. The
vomitus or diarrhea may be bloody. Since these signs can indicate many diseases, it is
important to see your veterinarian if your puppy shows any of these. Young pups, less than
three months of age, can become dehydrated quickly. These animals can die easily if not
treated promptly. 

Dr. Ramsey states, "There is no drug we can give to the dog that kills parvovirus once the
animal is infected. The animal's own immunity has to rid itself of the virus. Supportive care is
very important in the treatment of parvoviral infections." 

Sick animals need to be given fluids if they are dehydrated. Secondary bacterial infections
may also be a problem. If an infection develops, antibiotics need to be administered to fight
it. Treatment may take a couple of days up to several weeks, depending on the dog, its age,
and the severity of the infection. 

Parvovirus can persist in the environment for long periods. It is important to clean up after
an infection. Washing the animal's area with bleach and water in a 1:30 dilution will kill the
virus. The bowls should be thrown away and the bedding either bleached or thrown away
to prevent further spread of the infection. Discard all feces from the infected dog. Humans
can also spread the disease on their hands if they touch feces from an infected dog and then
touch a puppy without washing properly. Very small amounts of fecal material on the dog's
coat can contain large numbers of viral organisms and can easily be transmitted to a
susceptible dog.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no poor Tucker, I do wish him a speedy recovery. I have heard of dogs getting parvo even though they have had the shots, but it isn't as severe as if they had not had the shots, and if Tucker is past the puppy stage he has a better chance of fighting it off too. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I feel so bad for you! I'm so sorry! Maybe trying a lil warm rice porridge? Or some shredded chicken? That's all I could eat when I can't or don't want to eat. I hope Tucker gets well SOON.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm thinking of Tucker today and wonder how he is doing. I hope he is holding his own and fighting the Parvo with success.....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes we are all wondering how he is.Still sending prayers for a speedy recovery for your little guy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry it turned out to be Parvo. I'm praying he'll be fine soon! Hang in there Mommie! :excl:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

omg!!! I'm soo sorry about poor Tucker







I wish him all the best


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry im just reading this...well it sounds like they caught it early, so that helps his chances. hope he gets better soon! hugs and kisses from me and parker!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've checked off and on all day for news of Tucker. Now, I'm getting worried. Sure hope he is OK, and everyone is just playing today. Prayers are still headed your way.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How is Tucker?? I'm worried about him, and you!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

We're thinking about you and little Tucker


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh my--I just came across this post. I don't know how I missed it. I am so sorry for poor little Tucker. Please let us know how he is doing!
Reading this post reminded me of when my Oliver was always getting so sick. Nutristat comes in liquid drops as well, and is easier to administer than the paste. I would take Oliver in to the vet right away when he would get nausea and diarrhea for subQ injections of fluid. I was able to take him home right after. (I stopped trying to get him to eat or drink at those times, he had chronic pancreatitis). Also, I don't know if it was peculiar to Oliver, but he couldn't tolerate Reglan at all. He would get "crazy" from it. 
Sending many prayers tonight for little Tucker, and hugs for you as well.
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Aug 7 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Oh my--I just came across this post. I don't know how I missed it. I am so sorry for poor little Tucker. Please let us know how he is doing!
> Reading this post reminded me of when my Oliver was always getting so sick. Nutristat comes in liquid drops as well, and is easier to administer than the paste. I would take Oliver in to the vet right away when he would get nausea and diarrhea for subQ injections of fluid. I was able to take him home right after. (I stopped trying to get him to eat or drink at those times, he had chronic pancreatitis). Also, I don't know if it was peculiar to Oliver, but he couldn't tolerate Reglan at all. He would get "crazy" from it.
> Sending many prayers tonight for little Tucker, and hugs for you as well.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Quincymom..... Farther down in the thread is a post that Tucker has been diagnosed with Parvo.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Has anyone heard how Tucker is doing, I have been thinking of him and hoping all is going well for him and he is getting better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 7 2005, 09:44 PM
> *Has anyone heard how Tucker is doing, I have been thinking of him and hoping all is going well for him and he is getting better.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88155*


[/QUOTE]

I see from her profile that Tucker's mom hasn't been on SM since Friday. That makes me worry.....


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

"Quincymom..... Farther down in the thread is a post that Tucker has been diagnosed with Parvo." 
OOps. you're right. Now that is really scary. Hope we get news soon.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 4 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Well, its gonna be a long story sorry.  Tuesday when I came home, he was okay, but I could tell he wasn't feeling good.  He's usually so playful, but not so much this day.  He also didn't seem to interested in his treat that I always give him while we eat dinner.  He usually devours it.  And he just slept a lot.  He did poop normal twice though.  I kept telling my hubby I didn't think he was feeling good.  And at about 9:00, he started throwing up.  He threw up at least a dozen times between 9 and midnight.  At some point in the night he pooped in my bed.  I didn't even know it until the morning.  He's never pottied in the bed before.  So Wed. I get up and he's just acting lethargic and pitiful, and not eating.  I went on in to work, even though I really didn't want to leave him alone.  I asked my boss if I could leave early, so I got home around 1:00.  Took him to the vet.  They did an x-ray to see if there was any foreign matter, and there wasn't.  The vet said he thinks he may have eaten a stink bug.  He said in the last couple of days, there have been several dogs with the same symptoms, and some of their owners said their dogs have eaten these bugs.  Come to think of it, I think I remember seeing him eating a bug, not sure what kind.  I probably wouldn't know a stink bug if I saw one.  So, he gave him a shot, and sent home some antibiotics.  He puts up a heck of a fight when I try to give him the pills.  I have to force his mouth open, and put the pills in.  He bit me several times last night and drew blood.  He never bites like this.  I can only imagine it's because he feels so bad.  This morning he still put up a fight, but didn't bite me.  He won't eat anything.  He won't eat dog food, treats, cheese, chicken & rice, not even peanut butter which he loves.  And I was hoping to hide the pills in the PB.  Wrong!  He's not interested.  Heck, he won't even eat cat food, so I know somethings wrong.  Well, he is drinking plenty of water.  I may try to get some pedialyte in him, so at least he's getting something.  After we got home from the vet he had diarrhea for the first time and twice this morning.  Although the second time this morning, it looked a little firmer, the first times, it was just pure watery.  I know some others on here have had sick babies lately.  So now I know what you guys were going through.  I've been crying my eyes out.  And I'm barely eating myself, because my stomach is just in knots worrying about him.  I don't know what I would do if I ever had children, because I stress so much over a dog.  But he's not just a dog to me.  He is my baby.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87097*


[/QUOTE]
Oh, I am so sorry to hear Tucker has Parvo. i have been away from the site for a few days due to house guests. I hope all will be well. I know you must be a wreck with worry. There are surely lots of prayers ans well wishes from the wonderful malt parents on this site. please keep us posted on Tuckers condition. Feel better tucker!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that we are all still here thinking and praying for Tucker. When you get an opportunity we are anxiously awaiting and update.







Love is coming your way, I hope in this hard time that you can feel it


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry to heat about Tucker, our thoughts and prayers go out to you . Here where we live the parvo is so bad my vet gives an extra vacine. I hope he gets better soon


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, to keep you all wondering and worried. I tried to get on over the weekend, but for some reason I couldn't. Anyway, Tucker is still in the vet hospital. The tech called me several times over the weekend to keep me updated. I went to see him Sat. and nearly cried myself to death. He looked horrible. They tried to warn me that he was really sick, but I don't think I could have prepared myself to see my baby like that. He just looked absolutely miserable. Yesterday the tech said he seemed better, that he was walking around the kennel and wagging his tail some. He was still having diarrhea and vommitting, so she didn't offer him any food yet. I haven't talked to them yet today, but my hubby is going up there in a little while. I feel so bad for the baby. I just hate for him to have to suffer thru all of this, but I've been praying a lot and I believe he will make it thru this. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 8 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Sorry guys, to keep you all wondering and worried.  I tried to get on over the weekend, but for some reason I couldn't.  Anyway, Tucker is still in the vet hospital.  The tech called me several times over the weekend to keep me updated.  I went to see him Sat. and nearly cried myself to death.  He looked horrible.  They tried to warn me that he was really sick, but I don't think I could have prepared myself to see my baby like that.  He just looked absolutely miserable.  Yesterday the tech said he seemed better, that he was walking around the kennel and wagging his tail some.  He was still having diarrhea and vommitting, so she didn't offer him any food yet.  I haven't talked to them yet today, but my hubby is going up there in a little while.  I feel so bad for the baby.  I just hate for him to have to suffer thru all of this, but I've been praying a lot and I believe he will make it thru this.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88224*


[/QUOTE]

So glad to hear from you and Tucker.  I hope you know there have been a number of us worried about your little guy this weekend. I'm glad he is showing some improvement. I'll keep praying for your little one.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just talked to my hubby. He went to see Tucker. He said that he still has vommitting and diarrhea. He did get up and move around some. He said he would perk his ears up some while he was talking to him. I am gonna try to go by there this evening after work. You guys have been great to us. I appreciate all the love and support. I can't wait until the day that I can tell you all that my baby is home and back to normal. I know it will be soon. Please keep praying for us.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you for the update. He has been on my mind all morning. I cannot imagine what you are going through. Catcher had a minor problem this morning (will explain in another thread) and I was shaking so much I couldn't even put my lipstick on before taking him to the vet. 

I feel for you and I hope that when you see him tonight that he is looking and feeling better.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

If hes up and moving around,thats a good sign! The prayers will keep coming for Tucker,poor little thing.I know how hard it is for you & your hubby to see him like that


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update on Tucker, I have been thinking of him and wondering how he is doing. I will keep praying for his full and speedy recovery.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 4 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Well, its gonna be a long story sorry.  Tuesday when I came home, he was okay, but I could tell he wasn't feeling good.  He's usually so playful, but not so much this day.  He also didn't seem to interested in his treat that I always give him while we eat dinner.  He usually devours it.  And he just slept a lot.  He did poop normal twice though.  I kept telling my hubby I didn't think he was feeling good.  And at about 9:00, he started throwing up.  He threw up at least a dozen times between 9 and midnight.  At some point in the night he pooped in my bed.  I didn't even know it until the morning.  He's never pottied in the bed before.  So Wed. I get up and he's just acting lethargic and pitiful, and not eating.  I went on in to work, even though I really didn't want to leave him alone.  I asked my boss if I could leave early, so I got home around 1:00.  Took him to the vet.  They did an x-ray to see if there was any foreign matter, and there wasn't.  The vet said he thinks he may have eaten a stink bug.  He said in the last couple of days, there have been several dogs with the same symptoms, and some of their owners said their dogs have eaten these bugs.  Come to think of it, I think I remember seeing him eating a bug, not sure what kind.  I probably wouldn't know a stink bug if I saw one.  So, he gave him a shot, and sent home some antibiotics.  He puts up a heck of a fight when I try to give him the pills.  I have to force his mouth open, and put the pills in.  He bit me several times last night and drew blood.  He never bites like this.  I can only imagine it's because he feels so bad.  This morning he still put up a fight, but didn't bite me.  He won't eat anything.  He won't eat dog food, treats, cheese, chicken & rice, not even peanut butter which he loves.  And I was hoping to hide the pills in the PB.  Wrong!  He's not interested.  Heck, he won't even eat cat food, so I know somethings wrong.  Well, he is drinking plenty of water.  I may try to get some pedialyte in him, so at least he's getting something.  After we got home from the vet he had diarrhea for the first time and twice this morning.  Although the second time this morning, it looked a little firmer, the first times, it was just pure watery.  I know some others on here have had sick babies lately.  So now I know what you guys were going through.  I've been crying my eyes out.  And I'm barely eating myself, because my stomach is just in knots worrying about him.  I don't know what I would do if I ever had children, because I stress so much over a dog.  But he's not just a dog to me.  He is my baby.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87097*


[/QUOTE]
oooo, you poor thing. I can only imagine how worried you are. We all are sending warm thoughts Tucker's way. poor dear. he is feeling bad and missing his home too. Did the vet indicate how long they are usually in the hospital from this?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Will be continuing the prayers for Tucker! Please keep us posted.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

My hubby just talked to the vet. He said that Tucker is not out of the woods yet, but he still feels he can make it since he's come this far and he's still here. He did offer a little food, but he just sniffed it and backed away. Still not interested in food. He said that Tucker's case seems to be different from others and he thinks its gonna take the full 7-10 days for recovery. He probably still won't get to come home for at least a couple more days. I feel so bad for him. I'm sure he's lonely and scared and misses his home. I can't wait for him to come home. I'm gonna go buy him lots of new toys and a new dog bed and just spoil him rotten, although he's always been spoiled, but hey, isn't that what they're for. You guys have really helped me get through this scary, difficult time. I appreciated each and every one of you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie and I send our prayers for your little guy!







We are glad Tucker is feeling at least alittle better! Poor little guy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was away all weekend and checked on Tucker when I got back. I can't believe the poor little guy has Parvo! I will pray he recovers. I know how upset you must be.

I know that there was a lot of speculating on how he could have gotten Parvo. In case some of you don't know, Parvo is so contagious, we can even bring it in on our hands and shoes.

How is Parvo transmitted?
Canine parvovirus is carried by dogs. Adult dogs may be infected carriers without showing any clinical signs. Dogs with the typical diarrhea that parvovirus causes shed the virus as well. It can last a long time in the environment, perhaps as long as 9 months or longer. 

Generally, it takes 7-10 days from the time of exposure for dogs and puppies to start showing symptoms and to test positive for parvo. 

Parvo is highly contagious to unprotected dogs, and the virus can remain infectious in ground contaminated with fecal material for five months or more if conditions are favorable. Extremely hardy, most disinfectants cannot kill the virus, however chlorine bleach is the most effective and inexpensive agent that works, and is commonly used by veterinarians. 

The ease with which infection with Parvo can occur in any unvaccinated dog must be stressed. The virus is extremely hardy in the environment. Withstanding wide temperature fluctuations and most cleaning agents. Parvo can be brought home to your dog on shoes, hands and even car tires. It can live for many months outside the animal. Any areas that are thought to be contaminated with parvo should be thoroughly washed with chlorine bleach diluted 1 ounce per quart of water. 

Dogs and puppies can contract parvo even if they never leave their yards. Parvo virus, despite what you might hear, is NOT an airborne virus. It is excreted in the feces of infected dogs, and if someone -- human, dog, bird, etc. -- steps in (or otherwise comes in contact with) the excrement, the possibility for contamination is great. Some people speculate that birds invading a dog's food dish can deposit the parvovirus there. If you think you may have come in contact with parvovirus, a strong solution of bleach and water does kill the virus, so you can wash your shoes and clothes, even your hands with it, to reduce the risk of infecting your dog. 

Rest assured that parvovirus is specific to dogs alone and cannot be transmitted to humans or other pets of a different species, such as cats. 

You can read the whole article here:

http://www.workingdogs.com/parvofaq.htm


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Did the vet say anything about having to clean your home? Will the virus be on any of the stuff he touched?

Glad to hear he is a little better! The girls and I will be praying for him.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 8 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Did the vet say anything about having to clean your home?  Will the virus be on any of the stuff he touched?
> 
> Glad to hear he is a little better! The girls and I will be praying for him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88275*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, he said to clean as much as I could with the bleach/water solution. He said it is not practical to think you can clean everything, because obviously, you can't clean some carpets, furniture ect. with chlorine bleach and nothing else really works except bleach. Although he says once they get parvo, they sometimes build an immunity to it and don't get it again. However, he has had one case where the dog did get it again. Also, he says it can continue to live in the household for up to 5 years. So, if we decide to get another pet, then guess what. There's a good chance that pet would be exposed to it. I'm not planning on getting any more pets though. He also wants to re-vaccinate Tucker starting about a week or so after he gets better.

The article that Ladysmom posted is a good one. It really is very easy to bring this virus home, and I don't think you could ever be careful enough, regardless of what you do. And you would think that the vaccinations would be the solution, but apparently, they aren't 100%, because Tucker had all of his.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Tucker will be home with you before you know it! We're sending him lots of love and get well wishes!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just read this post for the first time.







Poor Tucker, I wish him a very safe recovery. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tucker.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Poor tucker he has been through so much and you and family as well. Prayer and best wishes for tucker... I pray he recovers soon .


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My heart sank when I read this thread about Tucker! Poor baby and Poor Mom and Dad







We are all waiting to hear the good news that Tucker is up and running around and being spoiled properly again.

Will they let you touch him when you visit? I would think that your visits have got to be good for him....keep his morale up while he is sick. I can only imagine how distraught you must be over this but there are lots of prayers going out for Tucker and it sounds as though he is a tough little guy so the prognosis seems good.

I am so sorry you all are going through this and pray that it will soon just be a bad memory and you'll have your baby back home with you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just popped in to see how Tucker is doing and sounds like the little guy is going to pull thru.. though I know it is not an 'out-of-the-woods" situation yet.
I will continue to keep little Tucker in my prayers and will check in again and hope next updat will show even more improvement!
Terry and my sweet Angel Missy


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I went to see Tucker yesterday evening. He got up and came to the front of the cage and tried to get out. They are letting us open the door to the cage and touch him. (They just say don't touch anything else and go wash our hands immediately.) This was an improvement since I saw him Sat. because he did nothing but lay there and look scared and miserable. The vet said he is starting to bite and growl at them when they mess with him. Not that I want him biting them, but at least it shows he's got a little spunk back. They offered him food again, but he still won't eat and he had a little vommit while he sniffed at the food, so they took it back. When we shut the cage door to leave he barked at us. That made me feel good. I know he really wants out of there. He was trying to get out of that cage the whole time we were petting him. Yesterday was the first day I saw his booty. It looks really raw and bloody. I hope that he's not actually bleeding, I think it's just from the bloody diarrhea. His beautiful white fluffy tail is now brown matted and sticky. But as soon as he starts getting well, they will clean him up real good. Oh yeah, they really don't let him have a blanket or anything, because he has all of his BM's in the cage. The bottom is grated so that it goes into a pan underneath and if he had a blanket, then he would be laying in more of it. I know its really sad that he doesn't have a blanket, but I guess they know what's best. I too will be glad when he's home and back to normal and this is just a bad memory. Please keep praying for my baby. You guys have been great.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that little Tucker is improving! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww poor little Tucker, but at least he is getting perky again and that is a real good sign. I do hope he is home soon and back to his normal little self.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OH! Glad to hear he is improving!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Tucker. I don't know how I have missed this thread. I sincerely hope that he will be home with you in a few more days. What a terrible experience for all of you!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear Tucker is improving. Hopefully, within a few more days he will be back in your arms!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear the good report!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What wonderful news





















I'm so glad Tucker is feeling better.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad to hear of the improvement...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update! I got chills reading that tucker is up and about! it does sound like he is going to be ok although I know he's very serious. I am just so thrilled. If its any consolation, I had to clean poo from Phoebe's ear, yes EAR, today, and shes not even sick  

Best wishes to Tucker!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I went to see Tucker after work yesterday. He still has vommitting and diarrhea and still is not eating. They gave him a bath and put some diaper rash cream on his booty. He came to me and put his front legs around my arm and just rested his head and upper body against my chest while I stroked him and talked to him. It felt so good to have him lay against me like that. I would probably compare it to holding your newborn baby. (I may be way off base here, since I don't actually have any children of my own. But then, he is my baby.) I just want him well and to come home so bad. I know he's not comfortable in that cage. It's hard and cold and his booty is sore. Poor baby. I just love him so much, it's so hard to see him go through this.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

You poor thing. I cant imagine. Thankfully he does seem to be coming around though. We are all pulling for him. It soon will be just a bad memory.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I feel so bad for both of you. It would be so hard to she your baby like that. Hopefully in another week or so this will be just a bad memory.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, my heart is breaking for you and Tucker.























I hope he will start feeling better soon......


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My heart aches for you. So sorry. Hugs and wiggles from me and Brink.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't imagine what type of heartache you are going through. Just remember that we are all praying for you and Tucker. Poor baby, he just wants to be home with his momma.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am so sorry to read about your situation!!!! I'm glad he is doing better, just remember one day at a time!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Tucker will be home with you before you know it. He's a tough cookie and I hope he starts to feel better real soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are continuing for little Tucker.. every day he is one day closer to reocvery and coming home..
I know this must be so heartbreaking for you.
Terry and my sweet Angel Missy


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry, dont worry, Tucker will be back soon


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry that you and Tucker are having to go through this, but it sounds like he is making a comeback and what a relief. I missed this thread someway but better late than never I suppose to wish you both well. Take care, Julia


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys...I went to see Tucker yesterday after work and he came to me when I opened his cage and he gave me kisses!!!







They had some food in his cage so I put the bowl in front of him and he actually got a bite, then kinda turned his head so I started hand feeding him and he would take the food, but spit most of it out. He may have actually eaten a teensy bit. At least he made an effort. He did have some vommitting prior to me getting there but no diarrhea since the morning. So, this morning my hubby went in there and the tech was hand feeding him some chicken and he was eating it. She said he ate a pretty good bit.







Now, here's hoping he keeps it down. The said I can call in a few hours to find out if he kept it down. Also, still no diarrhea since Wed. morning. I'm really starting to see a light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thats great news!! I'm so glad he's doing better!! Hugs to you!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Impact">THAT'S GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, what wonderful news


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That is such great news!! Big hugs to Tucker!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh wow, what wonderful news. I am so relieved that Tucker is on the mend. Thank you for the update. I sure hope he can come home to you soon.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thank you so much for the great news!!!! This is just wonderful!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 4 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Well, its gonna be a long story sorry.  Tuesday when I came home, he was okay, but I could tell he wasn't feeling good.  He's usually so playful, but not so much this day.  He also didn't seem to interested in his treat that I always give him while we eat dinner.  He usually devours it.  And he just slept a lot.  He did poop normal twice though.  I kept telling my hubby I didn't think he was feeling good.  And at about 9:00, he started throwing up.  He threw up at least a dozen times between 9 and midnight.  At some point in the night he pooped in my bed.  I didn't even know it until the morning.  He's never pottied in the bed before.  So Wed. I get up and he's just acting lethargic and pitiful, and not eating.  I went on in to work, even though I really didn't want to leave him alone.  I asked my boss if I could leave early, so I got home around 1:00.  Took him to the vet.  They did an x-ray to see if there was any foreign matter, and there wasn't.  The vet said he thinks he may have eaten a stink bug.  He said in the last couple of days, there have been several dogs with the same symptoms, and some of their owners said their dogs have eaten these bugs.  Come to think of it, I think I remember seeing him eating a bug, not sure what kind.  I probably wouldn't know a stink bug if I saw one.  So, he gave him a shot, and sent home some antibiotics.  He puts up a heck of a fight when I try to give him the pills.  I have to force his mouth open, and put the pills in.  He bit me several times last night and drew blood.  He never bites like this.  I can only imagine it's because he feels so bad.  This morning he still put up a fight, but didn't bite me.  He won't eat anything.  He won't eat dog food, treats, cheese, chicken & rice, not even peanut butter which he loves.  And I was hoping to hide the pills in the PB.  Wrong!  He's not interested.  Heck, he won't even eat cat food, so I know somethings wrong.  Well, he is drinking plenty of water.  I may try to get some pedialyte in him, so at least he's getting something.  After we got home from the vet he had diarrhea for the first time and twice this morning.  Although the second time this morning, it looked a little firmer, the first times, it was just pure watery.  I know some others on here have had sick babies lately.  So now I know what you guys were going through.  I've been crying my eyes out.  And I'm barely eating myself, because my stomach is just in knots worrying about him.  I don't know what I would do if I ever had children, because I stress so much over a dog.  But he's not just a dog to me.  He is my baby.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87097*


[/QUOTE]
So happy to hear Tuckers doing better. You must be sooooo relieved!!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I talked to the vet at about 11:00 and he said Tucker has kept his food down and no vommit or diarrhea...so they gave him a towel to lay on to make him a bit more comfortable...he says he's hoping to send him home by the weekend...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

yay!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That is wonderful!!





















You all deserve a big hug and lots of love for being so strong!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats wondeful!!!!







Yay!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Keeping fingers and toes crossed that Tucker will continue on the current track. A weekend homecoming would be wonderful for all of you!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

That's GREAT NEWS!







<-- i really dance like this


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is just wonderful news!!!!






























I hate to ask but what about the back yard? Do you have to do something to get the Parvo out of it... assuming that that is where it came from ??


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh thank goodness. I am so happy Tucker is on the mend and will be in your arms soon.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Finally...Great news


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is Tucker today?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What wonderful news that Tucker is coming home, what a great little fighter he truly is. I am just overjoyed for you all


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

That is wonderful news so glad he is doing better. Thanks for sharing the good news
Teaco


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 5 2005, 09:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I HOPE TUCKER GETS WELL SOON!!
I KNOW HOW SCARY IT IS WHEN ONE OF THESE CUTIES IS SICK..

MY JAKIE WOULD ONLY EAT BURGER KING CHEESE BURGERS WHEN HE WAS SICK...NO BREAD JUST THE BURGER.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAKIEP33+Aug 12 2005, 01:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I HOPE TUCKER GETS WELL SOON!!
I KNOW HOW SCARY IT IS WHEN ONE OF THESE CUTIES IS SICK..

MY JAKIE WOULD ONLY EAT BURGER KING CHEESE BURGERS WHEN HE WAS SICK...NO BREAD JUST THE BURGER.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89885
[/B][/QUOTE]


I guess I am a little late on writing in.but I am so happy
that Tucker is feeling better .. Yippie!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I too am a little late in reading this post - I so hope you have you beautiful Tucker home with you ASAP! Having just spent ONE night without Harley, I read all of this post crying my eyes out for you - it must be so difficult!

Sending you & Tucker lots of good wishes from the other side of this planet of ours!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, maybe I spoke to soon. I went to the vet today to see him. The doc said he was still keeping the food down and still no diarrhea so he wanted to watch him for the day and possibly let him go home this evening. But, while I was there they let me get him out of the cage and take him to a room so he could move around a bit. Right away he had a huge amount of bloody diarrhea in the room. So, the doc says he's gonna have to keep him tonight. He said he's got some meds he can give him to help heal the GI trac. The tech said that the blood was much darker than it had been. She thinks this is a good thing, because I think they all think it's just his GI trac hasn't completely healed. I was so disappointed, because it has been two day with no diarrhea and now this. I came home and fell asleep on the couch. I had a dream that Tucker pooped a normal poop, and I really hope he has since I left. I know that's a weird thing to dream about, but I sure hope it comes true. I guess that is just what was on my mind before I fell asleep. I know he's getting better, I just want this to all be over.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My heart goes out to you .... I'll tripple all the good & happy thoughts & send them your way!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Tucker will be home soon. I hope he's feeling better. Be strong for your little guy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 12 2005, 04:26 PM
> *Well, maybe I spoke to soon.  I went to the vet today to see him.  The doc said he was still keeping the food down and still no diarrhea so he wanted to watch him for the day and possibly let him go home this evening.   But, while I was there they let me get him out of the cage and take him to a room so he could move around a bit.  Right away he had a huge amount of bloody diarrhea in the room.  So, the doc says he's gonna have to keep him tonight.  He said he's got some meds he can give him to help heal the GI trac.  The tech said that the blood was much darker than it had been.  She thinks this is a good thing, because I think they all think it's just his GI trac hasn't completely healed.  I was so disappointed, because it has been two day with no diarrhea and now this.  I came home and fell asleep on the couch.  I had a dream that Tucker pooped a normal poop, and I really hope he has since I left.  I know that's a weird thing to dream about, but I sure hope it comes true.  I guess that is just what was on my mind before I fell asleep.  I know he's getting better, I just want this to all be over.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awwwww...that POOR little guy. I'm so sorry he (and you) have to go through this. I really hope he gets better fast!!







I too wish him normal poops.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

How disappointing to read of this new setback







Poor little Tucker. Hang in there, both of you.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Let's pray this was just an indication of healing for Tucker because it sure sounds like he is on the upswing of getting better.....It's a source of humor between my husband and I how happy I am when Pico gets his daily poop done and I can see that all is well. So I will join in in praying for Tucker to have a good, solid poop today!









Hugs and kisses to Tucker from Pico and I.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry







Best of wishes for Tucker


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope tomorrow is a better day for both of you! I went through something similar with my first Maltese, Rosebud. She had giardia and was in the 24-hour clinic with IV's, etc. I kept hoping for her to keep food down and not have diarrhea. Finally, it did happen. But it is so stressful waiting. Hugs to you both....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am hoping that it was just the tail end of a bad experience for Tucker and you. I am praying that he will be back to his normal little self very soon and you can bring him home very soon


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Tucker's setback. I sure hope you get that call tomorrw telling you that he is ready to come home.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh no. I hate to hear about the setback. I know you want him to come home, and I hope that he'll be ready for that very soon. Until then, I agree that he is best at the doggie hospital. Poor him and poor you. I'd want to take my pillow and blankie and sleep there too!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Crossing my fingers& toes your sweet baby comes home today! What a rough time you both have had


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, Sat. I went to visit Tucker and they let me take him outside and he did a firmer poop although it looked like it was covered in blood. At least it wasn't diarrhea. And they had to put him back on IV because his white blood count was climbing really high. He also got an infection on one of his front legs where the IV had been. Then yesterday when I went to see him, he tried to poop, but nothing came out. I asked the tech if maybe he was constipated. She said it was a possibility. Still, he seemed to be doing better, eating more and in good spirits. But this morning I called and talked to the vet.







He said Tucker's white blood count has climbed even higher. Fri. it was 39, Sat. 53, and today it is 82. He thinks he may have blood poisoning. He is going to run some more tests. Everytime I think he is doing so much better, they seem to have something worse to tell me. I am just heartbroken, and so scared. My vet said something about calling a doctor in Louisiana for advice, so I'm getting worried that he doesn't know what else to do. Please Please pray for Tucker.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!







You and Tucker will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 13 2005, 12:52 AM
> *Oh no.  I hate to hear about the setback.  I know you want him to come home, and I hope that he'll be ready for that very soon.  Until then, I agree that he is best at the doggie hospital.  Poor him and poor you.  I'd want to take my pillow and blankie and sleep there too!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90092*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, I have told them several times that if they would let me, then I would just fix me a cot and stay there with him all the time. Unfortunately, they haven't agreed to let me yet. I may just have to hide out in the bathroom or something until they leave.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Tucker's setbacks. Please know that you and Tucker are in my thoughts and prayers. At least your vet realizes that he needs help and is willing to seek outside advice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry Tucker is still not doing well. I have been through this with Lady and know how awful you must feel.

I know one of the times I nearly lost my Lady, my vet would let me visit, but kick me out if I stayed too long. She didn't want Lady to get too tired. Maybe that's why they won't let you stay there.

Do you have a veterinary hospital anywhere near you? If your vet has run out of ideas on treatment, maybe Tucker could be transferred there? 

Be strong.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am just so sorry.... If there is a vet school or specialty hospital near you I think I would ask your vet to contact them. The vet may be looking to you for a sign that you are ready for him to seek advice and/or treatment from a specialist. I think time is of the essence...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope Tucker gets well! Take care!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Tucker







. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was re-reading your posts and came across this one that explains, I'm sure, how poor Tucker got Parvo, since dogs shed the virus in their feces.

Actually, the things he had in his mouth were things he found in the yard, like pine cones and even worse, some bones from a dead animal that had been drug into our yard, agghhh!!! We don't have a fence, and almost all the neighborhood dogs run loose, and really seem to like our yard to bring their disgusting things. They even do their business in our yard, and of course Tucker likes to eat that too. YUCK!!! If I see it before he does, then I keep him away from it, but sometimes he finds it before I do. He doesn't eat his own poop though. Sometimes I wish he would eat his and not the other animals, because atleast I know he doesn't have any diseases or worms. Who knows what these other animals have. 

When Tucker recovers, can you fence in your backyard?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 11:05 AM
> *I was re-reading your posts and came across this one that explains, I'm sure, how poor Tucker got Parvo, since dogs shed the virus in their feces.
> 
> Actually, the things he had in his mouth were things he found in the yard, like pine cones and even worse, some bones from a dead animal that had been drug into our yard, agghhh!!! We don't have a fence, and almost all the neighborhood dogs run loose, and really seem to like our yard to bring their disgusting things. They even do their business in our yard, and of course Tucker likes to eat that too. YUCK!!! If I see it before he does, then I keep him away from it, but sometimes he finds it before I do. He doesn't eat his own poop though. Sometimes I wish he would eat his and not the other animals, because atleast I know he doesn't have any diseases or worms. Who knows what these other animals have.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If the Parvo virus is in the backyard, though, how does one get rid of it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found this:

Bleach, bleach, bleach. For the yard you can use a yard sprayer with a 50/50 mix of bleach and water (it might kill the grass) and for the house use a 50/50 mix and scrub the floors, walls, windows cabinets and fixtures. Change all of the air filters (on a/c and heaters) and have carpets and furniture cleaned professionally.

Adult dogs can be carriers without showing any symptoms. Most likely there is a dog in Tucker's neighborhood who is a carrier and uses their yard for a bathroom.

Horrible situation. I would definately fence my backyard after bleaching if it were me.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Poor tucker, I'm so sorry to her of the set back . My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Chaters mom do you think some of those nanotodes things someone mentioned would remove the Parvo from the back yard?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, I do agree that Tucker probably got Parvo from eating the poo in our yard. Although, after being fully vaccinated, my vet was still suprised that he got it even though he's a poo eater. And yes, the bleach is the only way we know to kill it, but even my vet said that is is unrealistic to think that you could bleach everything. And I really would love to get a fence up. I've been wanting to for a while now. We really just don't have the money for that right now, even though I do believe Tucker is worth every penny, and I'm gonna try to find a way to do it, even if I have to work a second job. The thing is we've been trying real hard to get a lot of debt paid off, and we're about to have to have some major car repairs done. Anyway, I guess that's something to be discussed on a totally different board. (sorry). The good news is that the vet doesn't think Tucker will get Parvo again after having it, but that's not 100% sure either. So, lots of praying is all I really know to do right now. Thanks to everyone here for being so supportive and caring. You don't know how much that means to me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 11:36 AM
> *I found this:
> 
> Bleach, bleach, bleach. For the yard you can use a yard sprayer with a 50/50 mix of bleach and water (it might kill the grass) and for the house use a 50/50 mix and scrub the floors, walls, windows cabinets and fixtures. Change all of the air filters (on a/c and heaters) and have carpets and furniture cleaned professionally.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, I agree. Maybe if a fence is not possible right now..... maybe one of those outdoor exercise pens would work for pottying, etc. It wouldn't be as large as a fence but it would keep out other dogs, etc.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh my, what a time you and poor Tucker are having!!!
Lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, just fence off an area with an outdoor pen of some sort, just something you can clean and keep other dogs off. The scary thingis that other dogs in the neighborhood are at risk, too. Don't you have a leash law in your town or do people just ignore it?

I understand about the money woes. These things seem to come at the worst times, don't they? Will your vet work with you on a payment plan so you don't have to put Tucker's whole bill on a credit card and pay all that interest?

We are all praying for little Tucker to make a complete recovery!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just found this that suggests that when the parvo vaccination is given has a lot to do with its effectiveness. Apparently, the immunities passed from the mother can actually attack and destroy the vaccine:



The reason that a series of vaccinations is given is due to the way 
antibody protection wears off. When the first vaccinations are given, 
usually around 6 weeks of age, only 10 to 25% of the puppies have lost 
maternal antibody protection. ONLY these puppies are protected by the 
vaccination. In the others, the maternal immunity destroys the vaccine 
virus so the puppy does not develop immunity to it. At 9 weeks of age, 
probably 50 to 75% of puppies have lost maternal protection to parvovirus. 
So this time, most puppies are protected by the vaccine but 25% or more 
still have enough maternal antibody to interfere with the vaccine. Finally, 
at twelve weeks of age, most puppies can be protected by the new parvovirus 
vaccines. With older vaccines, it may be sixteen or even twenty weeks of 
age before the vaccine is effective since it is not as capable of 
overcoming maternal immunity. 

Parvovirus vaccination probably lasts for life if good immunity is ever achieved. In most dogs, a single injection of a modified live parvovirus vaccine given after twelve weeks of age ( new high titer vaccines) or sixteen weeks of age (older vaccines) will confer immunity. The one year booster shot should strongly bolster this and if a puppy didn't respond properly to the puppy vaccinations for some reason (like having a heavy parasite load or another viral illness) the one year vaccination should provide good immunity. This means that a dog that has had the puppy series and/or any boosters of that series should have good immunity unless its immune system just doesn't respond properly.

A study done in 1985 in a cross section of different puppies showed, that the age at which they were able to respond to a vaccine and develop protection covered a wide period of time. At six weeks of age, 25% of the puppies could be immunized. At 9 weeks of age, 40% of the puppies were able to respond to the vaccine. The number increased to 60% by 16 weeks, and by 18 weeks of age, 95% of the puppies could be immunized.

There is a newer Type 2 strain of vaccine known as a high titer, low passage vaccine. When using this vaccine, the percentages of puppies immunized are much higher at an earlier age. Some early studies are claiming 90% of the puppies are protected at 9 weeks of age and almost 98% protected at 12 weeks when this new Type 2 parvo vaccine is used.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 11:11 AM
> *Yeah, just fence off an area with an outdoor pen of some sort, just something you can clean and keep other dogs off. The scary thingis that other dogs in the neighborhood are at risk, too.  Don't you have a leash law in your town or do people just ignore it?
> 
> I understand about the money woes. These things seem to come at the worst times, don't they? Will your vet work with you on a payment plan so you don't have to put Tucker's whole bill on a credit card and pay all that interest?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The pen area is a good idea, I just feel bad for Tucker because it limits his available space and he loves outside so much. But the bad thing is, if the parvo is anywhere near, it can still come into his area by flies, rain, ect. I have even thought about retraining him to use wee pads in the house, and never let him out again, but still, I would feel bad for his sake. And yes, the whole neighborhood ignores the leash law. They just let their dogs run all over the place. I've even seen some of them on the main highway, at least 4 miles from home. Obviously, these people could care less about their dogs. I never let Tucker out of my sight when he's outside, and never let him out of the yard unless he's on a leash.

Now onto the vet bill...I don't guess I've even told you guys that the drug rep from the vaccine company says they are going to cover the cost of Tucker's treatment as a good will gesture, since we did everything we were supposed to do as far as shots go. We do have to sign a waiver basically saying we won't sue them and all, but that's fine. This was a huge burden lifted from my shoulders, since as I've already said, we were already trying to pay off many debts before this. However, I don't know if they will pay for everything since his case has been more extreme compared to most, but we will see how it goes. If I do have to pay some, I am hoping they will let me do a payment plan.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 11:23 AM
> *I just found this that suggests that when the parvo vaccination is given has a lot to do with its effectiveness. Apparently, the immunities passed from the mother can actually attack and destroy the vaccine:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I know Tucker went in for shots at 6, 9, 12 and 15 weeks of age. I'm not sure if he got parvo vaccines at each one. If I were at home, I could probably go back and check the records, but I did the age that the vet suggested so I hope he got what he needed. Obviously, something didn't go right. The vet does want to revaccinate after he gets well though. And also seems to think by getting parvo, the body will somewhat grow an immunity to it. Kinda like when kids get measles or chicken pox??? I don't really know much about all that. I don't have any kids of my own. And when I married my hubby, his son was 12, so he probably already went through all that.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to read about poor little Tucker's set back, I feel so sorry too that you are going through this awful time, but I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers and hopefully all will be back to normal real soon for you


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is wonderful the drug manufacturer will pay for Tucker's treatment! It's hard enough worrying about Tucker without having to worry about how to pay for a huge vet bill on top of it.

I can't believe everyone in your neighborhood lets their dogs run loose. Can you put up a sign or some how alert everyone to the Parvo outbreak? It's just so unfair for the owner of this dog to allow her dog to put everyone else's dog at risk. Or call animal control and get tough when you see dogs in your backyard? Loose dogs are always annoying, but in this case they are downright deadly.

Have you seen Tucker today yet? How's the little guy doing?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just sick about this! I watched the thread all weekend and was so hoping for good news. What a blessing that the vet's bill will be covered.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Regarding the article above on when to give shots.... I think with Malts it is often later that the first shot is given because they are not weaned as early as larger dogs. Catcher's first shot, according to the medical records sent by the breeder, was at 8 weeks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 15 2005, 01:20 PM
> *Regarding the article above on when to give shots.... I think with Malts it is often later that the first shot is given because they are not weaned as early as larger dogs. Catcher's first shot, according to the medical records sent by the breeder, was at 8 weeks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90690*


[/QUOTE]

That makes perfect sense, K&C's Mom. If maternal antibodies attack and destroy the Parvo vaccine, the Maltese should get the shot later since they are weaned later.

I just pray little Tucker will pull through.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry to be reading about Tuckers setback. How is he today? Pleas let us know.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There is some really good information here about maternal antibodies and the Parvo virus. It suggests some puppies may need the last Parvo shot as late as 20 weeks.

It also lists the companies that makes the newer (since the mid 1990's) higher titer vaccines that are supposedly more effective as they resist maternal antibodies much better. 

Currently the following biological companies make high titer parvovirus vaccines: 

PFIZER ANIMAL HEALTH (the Vanguard Puppy Vaccine) 
INTERVET (the Progard Vaccine) 
MERIAL (the Recombitek C4 and C6 vaccines) 
FORT DODGE (the Puppy Shot) 
SCHERING-PLOUGH ANIMAL HEALTH (the Galaxy Vaccine) 

Definately something to discuss with your vet.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...589&SourceID=42


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 02:23 PM
> *I just pray little Tucker will pull through.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90692*


[/QUOTE]

Me, too......


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 02:11 PM
> *There is some really good information here about maternal antibodies and the Parvo virus. It suggests some puppies may need the last Parvo shot as late as 20 weeks.
> 
> It also lists the companies that makes the newer (since the mid 1990's) higher titer vaccines that are supposedly more effective as they resist maternal antibodies much better.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Schering-Plough is the manufacturer of the vaccine that Tucker received.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I haven't seen Tucker yet today. I will be going after work. My hubby talked to the vet about 2 hours ago. He said that he does have blood poisoning. He's still getting antibiotics. He is responsive and eating. Still no BM since Sat. He hasn't heard back from the specialist in Louisiana. He's thinking about letting him go home at night and we can bring him up there during the day for "daycare" while we are at work, thinking maybe he'll be perkier and more comfortable at home and hopefully fight it off better. Please pray for him. I'm really getting scared, and I've probably cried enough tears to fill up an ocean but I'm not ever giving up hope.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 15 2005, 04:02 PM
> *I haven't seen Tucker yet today.  I will be going after work.  My hubby talked to the vet about 2 hours ago.  He said that he does have blood poisoning.  He's still getting antibiotics.  He is responsive and eating.  Still no BM since Sat.  He hasn't heard back from the specialist in Louisiana.  He's thinking about letting him go home at night and we can bring him up there during the day for "daycare" while we are at work, thinking maybe he'll be perkier and more comfortable at home and hopefully fight it off better.  Please pray for him.  I'm really getting scared, and I've probably cried enough tears to fill up an ocean but I'm not ever giving up hope.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90718*


[/QUOTE]







Oh, I'm so sorry







I'll definitely be praying for him, and I hope that hes soon back to normal


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 8 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Sorry guys, to keep you all wondering and worried.  I tried to get on over the weekend, but for some reason I couldn't.  Anyway, Tucker is still in the vet hospital.  The tech called me several times over the weekend to keep me updated.  I went to see him Sat. and nearly cried myself to death.  He looked horrible.  They tried to warn me that he was really sick, but I don't think I could have prepared myself to see my baby like that.  He just looked absolutely miserable.  Yesterday the tech said he seemed better, that he was walking around the kennel and wagging his tail some.  He was still having diarrhea and vommitting, so she didn't offer him any food yet.  I haven't talked to them yet today, but my hubby is going up there in a little while.  I feel so bad for the baby.  I just hate for him to have to suffer thru all of this, but I've been praying a lot and I believe he will make it thru this.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88224*


[/QUOTE]


Well that is a good sign that he is walking around wagging his tail.

I hope Tucker feels better soon and my prayers are with you and your family..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope he gets better soon! we have some good specialist here in louisiana...hope they can give ur doc some good advice!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 15 2005, 03:02 PM
> *I haven't seen Tucker yet today.  I will be going after work.  My hubby talked to the vet about 2 hours ago.  He said that he does have blood poisoning.  He's still getting antibiotics.  He is responsive and eating.  Still no BM since Sat.  He hasn't heard back from the specialist in Louisiana.  He's thinking about letting him go home at night and we can bring him up there during the day for "daycare" while we are at work, thinking maybe he'll be perkier and more comfortable at home and hopefully fight it off better.  Please pray for him.  I'm really getting scared, and I've probably cried enough tears to fill up an ocean but I'm not ever giving up hope.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90718*


[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what my vet did with Lady several years ago when she almost died from ketoacidosis (diabetes complications). She was hospitalized for nearly a week, but after the first few days, my vet let me pick her up after work and bring her home for the night. It made a huge difference in her recovery. She would eat for me and she was much less stressed at home and slept better. 

The fact that he hasn't had any bloody diarrhea since Saturday is really, really good news!

I feel so badly for you. What a horrible thing ot go through, especially since you did everything right and Tucker's had all his shots.

It does sound like he is on the mend, though, and your vet has everything under control.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Being home at night sounds good to me. I think it will help his spirits and hopefully his immune system. 

I was in your situation when my first Maltese, Rosebud, was three. She had something wrong and no one could figure it out. She had a full internal organ biopsy and was later sent to a teaching hospital in a town close by. But they let me pick her up over the weekend and bring her home and that sure helped me... not sure about her! But it was wonderful having her home those weekends....

Thanks for the update.... he has been on my mind so much. I think all of us on SM really feel so badly when one of "our own" has a sick baby.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 15 2005, 10:00 AM
> *Well, Sat. I went to visit Tucker and they let me take him outside and he did a firmer poop although it looked like it was covered in blood.  At least it wasn't diarrhea.  And they had to put him back on IV because his white blood count was climbing really high.  He also got an infection on one of his front legs where the IV had been.  Then yesterday when I went to see him, he tried to poop, but nothing came out.  I asked the tech if maybe he was constipated.  She said it was a possibility.  Still, he seemed to be doing better, eating more and in good spirits.  But this morning I called and talked to the vet.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OMG. PRAYERS FOR TUCKER AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Not that it matters a whole lot, but I am wondering what caused the blood poisoning, or did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys...I just wanted to say thanks to everyone...you guys mean so much...also I'm about to leave work and I'm not sure if I'll be able to get online tonight. I just wanted to ask everyone who reads this to just stop what you're doing and take a moment and pray for Tucker to get completely healed. I may not be an extremely religous person, but I do believe in the power of prayer and miracles from God and I'm really hoping that if enough prayers are sent out for my baby, that he will be completely healed. I know you guys have been praying for us all along, but I just wanted to ask you one more time. You guys are my support group. Thanks so much.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 15 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Not that it matters a whole lot, but I am wondering what caused the blood poisoning, or did I miss that somewhere?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
its sepsis....it can be from any infection that gets into the blood stream. when an animal has parvo..the inner layer of the intestines slough off (the cause of the bleeding) this exposes the body to all sorts of infections, and is a direct route for sepsis to occur.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 15 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Not that it matters a whole lot, but I am wondering what caused the blood poisoning, or did I miss that somewhere?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The vet said it's just a secondary infection from the parvo. There may be more to it than that, but after all this time, things just start running together and I can't concentrate on anything, so there's probably more of an explanation but I can't come up with it right now. sorry.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 15 2005, 03:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its sepsis....it can be from any infection that gets into the blood stream. when an animal has parvo..the inner layer of the intestines slough off (the cause of the bleeding) this exposes the body to all sorts of infections, and is a direct route for sepsis to occur.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90762
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for explaining that. My vet probably told me that, but like I said, I can't seem to concentrate. BTW, are you a vet? It seemed to me like you are because a lot of people seem to seek your advice. If so, maybe I could tell my vet to contact you!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You and Tucker will be in our prayers. We all want to get him back home to you


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Aug 15 2005, 03:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Thanks for explaining that. My vet probably told me that, but like I said, I can't seem to concentrate. BTW, are you a vet? It seemed to me like you are because a lot of people seem to seek your advice. If so, maybe I could tell my vet to contact you!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90771
[/B][/QUOTE]
i will be a vet in May 2006  but not yet..im studying at the lousiana state univiersity school of vet med ...prob the same place ur vet is calling.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You can't imagine how often I have thought of poor Tucker...He is definitely in my prayers and will be up until he is 100% well.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope your vet will follow through with getting another opinion. Maybe there is more info that he can utilize to help Tucker. It must be a postive sign if they are willing for him to come home at night. I am waiting and hoping for good news.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just want to let you know that I'm 
thinking about you and Tucker. I 
hope things will turn around for him.....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide, Shrek, Ozzy and I are sending







and healing thoughts Tucker's way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I continue to check in on Tucker and have him in my prayers! hope to see good news that he is feeling well and coming home real soon.
Terry and my sweet Angel Missy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How is Tucker this morning? Did he spend the night at home?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Tucker's Mom... here is some info I found from the web site of the Mar Vista Animal Center .... It sounds like Tucker is better off at the vet's and not at home. Apparently the only way to give the antibiotics he needs is by injection or in the drip. 

Here is the info: http://www.marvistavet.com/index.html

*EXTRA TREATMENT WHICH MAY HELP:*

*CEFOXITIN (A SPECIAL ANTIBIOTIC)* The best antibiotic coverage controls both gram negative and gram positive organisms, both aerobic and anaerobic organisms and does so with minimal side effects. The use of Cefoxitin (brand name Mefoxitin) does an excellent job of covering for the organisms of concern without the kidney side effects of gentamycin or amikacin and without the cartilage side effects of Baytril. Cefoxitin is especially expensive and is frequently reserved for the sickest puppies.

*ONDANSETRON (BRAND NAME ZOFRAN) *This medication is an especially strong anti-nauseal medication which is useful if the more common medications have failed. This medication is commonly used to control the extreme nausea experienced by people on cancer chemotherapy. While it is highly effective for parvo puppies, it is also very expensive.

*SEPTI-SERUM*-This product represents anti-serum (antibodies extracted from horses) which binds the toxins of any invading GI tract bacteria. The use of this product is controversial though the veterinary teaching hospital at Auburn University uses it commonly. It is usually given only one time as the equine origin of the product has potential for serious immunological reactions.

*PLASMA TRANSFUSIONS* In a similar attempt to deliver anti-bodies to the parvo puppy, plasma from a donor dog who has survived parvo is sometimes used. The canine origin of such products reduces the potential for immune reactions but such plasma is not typically available commercially. 
*
ANTI-INFLAMMATORY DRUGS-* There have been many studies indicating the benefits of single doses of these medications in the prevention of septic shock. Repeated doses may cause further GI ulceration (which is obviously something a parvo puppy has enough of). Our hospital favors Flunixin meglumine (brand name banamine) for this use.

*NEUPOGEN* “Neupogen” is the brand name of a genetically engineered hormone called “granulocyte colony stimulating factor.” This hormone is responsible for stimulating the bone marrow to produce white blood cells and its administration easily overcomes the bone marrow suppression caused by the parvovirus. A recent study did not find increased survival with the addition of this product to the parvo regimen; however, in sicker puppies it may make a significant difference. It is very expensive usually adding $100-$200 to the basic treatment cost.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 16 2005, 07:22 AM
> *How is Tucker this morning? Did he spend the night at home?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90933*


[/QUOTE]
No, he stayed at the hospital last night. I'm still waiting to find out the results of his blood work today. I did talk to one of the ladies from the vet this morning. She said Tucker is eating good, and looks good today and seems a lot better. The doc had to give him an enema yesterday, because he seemed to be impacted. And he did poop a firm poop she says. When we went to see him yesterday, he was playful. I asked the doc if Tucker's tail was broken, because it usually curls up over his back (you guys know what I mean) but it was just hanging down straight. I know I'm a







. He also had a couple of lumps on his sides, but the vet said they checked them to make sure there was no abscess (sp?). Oh, he said his tail is not broken. I just want him to be well and look well and normal. And I weighed him yesterday. He weighed over 7.5 lbs. I was really happy about that because I thought he had lost a lot of weight. He weighed 9 lbs before he got sick. Although, to me he looks like he weighs less than 7 lbs right now. keep praying please. I think it's working.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sure glad things are no worse. From the little I know, it is really important that Tucker get antibiotics and unless you can give him an injection or keep the drip going, then it seems he needs to be where he is. If it were me, now that the sepsis has been diagnosed, I'd leave him at the vet where they can continually monitor him. (see article I posted above.)


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us updated sounds like he is doing so much better so glad to hear that. I hope he gets to come home soon
Teaco


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear the little guy was acting more normal. Hopefully, he will be home soon. He and you are still in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Tucker sounds like he could be over the worst of his troubles now. I have found that they tend to hold their tail down if something is bothering them, as Scooby often does, perhaps Tucker's botty is sore and that could be why he is keeping his down.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just want you to know that I really appreciate your posting about Tucker. We are all really worried and I am so thankful to hear that things are looking up a little bit today.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

"Catching up" on Tucker's condition this morning was stressful for me but I can only imagine what you are going through. At least he seems to really be on the mend, now.

I asked God to please heal Tucker and relieve you of your pain. Pico sends kisses and I will continue keeping you and Tucker in my prayers.

God bless you both.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 16 2005, 02:55 PM
> *I think I can say this for everyone here, please know that we are all going thru this with you.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Very well said and so true!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks guys...you all mean so much to me...I'm sorry that I've kind of been ignoring the other topics on the board...I've just been busy and of course distracted...but I just want you all to know that I've been thinking about all of you...I've tried to keep you all updated despite being overwhelmed with everything. Thanks so much for your well wishes and prayers...it means a lot to me. I haven't found out much new news today, but Tucker's white blood count stayed about the same as yesterday, which was 82,000. (At least I think is measured by thousands.) It didn't go up any higher, so that was good. They said they have put a call in to Auburn to see if they could get any advice from someone there. Of course, I will be going to visit him after work.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You don't have to apologize for missing the other posts. You and Tucker are in our thoughts and prayers.







I'm glad that he's doing better today. I still cannot believe your strength during this time. I'm wishing for Tucker to be home with you so you two can cuddle together and get back to your normal routine. Big hugs to Tucker!!


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 16 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Thanks guys...you all mean so much to me...I'm sorry that I've kind of been ignoring the other topics on the board...I've just been busy and of course distracted...but I just want you all to know that I've been thinking about all of you...I've tried to keep you all updated despite being overwhelmed with everything.  Thanks so much for your well wishes and prayers...it means a lot to me.  I haven't found out much new news today, but Tucker's white blood count stayed about the same as yesterday, which was 82,000.  (At least I think is measured by thousands.)  It didn't go up any higher, so that was good.  They said they have put a call in to Auburn to see if they could get any advice from someone there.  Of course, I will be going to visit him after work.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91114*


[/QUOTE]


I will continue to pray for tucker.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 16 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Thanks guys...you all mean so much to me...I'm sorry that I've kind of been ignoring the other topics on the board...I've just been busy and of course distracted...but I just want you all to know that I've been thinking about all of you...I've tried to keep you all updated despite being overwhelmed with everything.  Thanks so much for your well wishes and prayers...it means a lot to me.  I haven't found out much new news today, but Tucker's white blood count stayed about the same as yesterday, which was 82,000.  (At least I think is measured by thousands.)  It didn't go up any higher, so that was good.  They said they have put a call in to Auburn to see if they could get any advice from someone there.  Of course, I will be going to visit him after work.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91114*


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, there is no need whatsoever to apologize. I actually feel funny about posting frivolous topics on the board when one of our own is going through something as serious as what you're going through....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 16 2005, 05:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, there is no need whatsoever to apologize. I actually feel funny about posting frivolous topics on the board when one of our own is going through something as serious as what you're going through....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91181
[/B][/QUOTE]

Obsolutely, please you have no need to apologize at all, we are here for you and Tucker, and so very grateful that you can find the time to even post and let us know his progress. We are all thinking of you and Tucker and praying for his full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Please remember to take good care of YOURSELF as well during this horrible time. I've said this before, but we quite often forget to look after ourselves while we are so busy fretting for our precious little ones. I know it's easier said than done, but please remember to be kind to yourself as well - Tucker needs a healthy mum to come home to!

We are thinking of you & sending happy, healthy thoughts your way!

Jacqui & Harley


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAKIEP33+Aug 16 2005, 03:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will continue to pray for tucker.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91150
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me too....


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is Tucker doing today?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm off from work for the rest of the week. I had to put my car in the shop, but I rented one so I could get back and forth from the vet to see my baby. I was hoping he was coming home today. They said yesterday that maybe he would. But they found several abscesses and had to lance them and put drains in, so he has five drains sticking out of his poor little body. So it looks like it will be a few more days before he comes home. (sorry for spelling errors). They also have one of those cone collars on him. I call it a lampshade. Anyway, he is still very responsive and perky. Even though he's not looking to pretty, he seems to be doing well. It's about to storm here, so I want to get off of the computer. I will try to update later or tomorrow. Thanks to everyone again for your concern.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear that Tucker is acting like he feels better...sorry to hear about the absesses (sp?). Hopefully, he will be home this weekend. Regardless, only good thoughts and prayers are being sent your way!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 17 2005, 02:35 PM
> *I'm off from work for the rest of the week.  I had to put my car in the shop, but I rented one so I could get back and forth from the vet to see my baby.  I was hoping he was coming home today.  They said yesterday that maybe he would.  But they found several abscesses and had to lance them and put drains in, so he has five drains sticking out of his poor little body.  So it looks like it will be a few more days before he comes home.  (sorry for spelling errors).  They also have one of those cone collars on him.  I call it a lampshade.  Anyway, he is still very responsive and perky.  Even though he's not looking to pretty, he seems to be doing well.  It's about to storm here, so I want to get off of the computer.  I will try to update later or tomorrow.  Thanks to everyone again for your concern.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91533*


[/QUOTE]

I am so glad things are progressing in the right direction and that he is perky, etc. Bummer about those absesses, though.









I have to say, I was sort of afraid to open your post... I was just especially worried since we hadn't heard from you yet today. Is he on IV antibiotics for the sepsis?

You should consider a Bite Not collar for him. With all he has been through he doesn't need that awful cone. (Can you tell that I hate those cones? lol) I ordered a Bite Not for Catcher from Care-A-Lot pets and they shipped it right away. The one I had here (smallest doggy size) seemed too big for him even though I used it through his recent anal gland problem. I wanted the right size for him to have on hand for the rest of his life. He is 7 pounds. The smallest doggy size fits Kallie perfectly and she is 9 pounds.

I got him the 3" cat size... with shipping it was under $30. Here is their web site with contact info for the companies that sell it. 
Bite Not Web Site

Here is a photo of Catcher in the cat size after he was neutered at 6 months:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, now absesses? Poor poor Tucker!

At least he's on the mend. From what I've read lately about Parvo, the first 3-4 days are the critical ones. If they make it through them, they usually recover.

Hugs to both of you!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad Tucker is getting closer to coming home!! Big hugs!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We'll ALL be celebrating when little Tucker comes home. I, too, have checked this thread at least 10 times this morning. 

PS. I had heard about the bite not collar, but had somehow not seen the link. I'm going to order one ASAP for Jolie, who occassionally bites at her tail. Thanks, Sher.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

With all of Tucker's expenses, if you can't purchase a no bite collar, my vet told me a way to avoid the "cone" when Pico was neutered: fold a washcloth in half crosswise, then in half crosswise again and tie around his neck like a kerchief. It acts as an impediment to them bending their neck enough to get to other parts of their body. It worked for Pico.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Poor Tucker, as if he hasn't been through enough, but I guess it is better that they absesses came out while he was there in the vet's office so that they could treat them immediately. I am sending good thoughts and prayers your's and Tucker's way


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Aug 17 2005, 03:46 PM
> *With all of Tucker's expenses, if you can't purchase a no bite collar, my vet told me a way to avoid the "cone" when Pico was neutered:  fold a washcloth in half crosswise, then in half crosswise again and tie around his neck like a kerchief.  It acts as an impediment to them bending their neck enough to get to other parts of their body.  It worked for Pico.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91559*


[/QUOTE]

You know.... I was so desperate during Catcher's anal glad problem that I did try that. But it wasn't enough to hold him back... A friend used that method fine on her poodle but Catcher was determined!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I sure hope Tucker can come home to you really soon, I agree with K/C's mum - if you can, look into the Bite Not collar - I just had a horrible experience with Harley in a 'lampshade' and I believe that not only are they uncomfortable, they are dangerous! Harley's jaw got caught in the collar & thank goodness I was watching him at the time - I wish I had thought of getting one earlier, I'm going to try & get one now, even though he doesn't need it anymore, but I'd feel happier knowing he will never have to have a cone-head again!

Sending good wishes to you & Tucker!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How's the little boy doing today?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just got back from visiting Tucker. They all say they think he is doing so much better. He didn't have his "lampshade" on today. They said they took it off to see how he would do. They said he's been real good and hasn't tried to bite at the drains. He played with me some with a stuffed toy they put in his cage. It was like he was almost his old self again. They usually let me take him into one of the exam rooms to visit and play with him, so he can get out of his cage. He was more playful today than he has been. The doc says he's hoping to send him home by the weekend, but I told him not to tell me that, because every time he says he's coming home, something else happens. I told him one day I'm gonna walk in there and he's just gonna say, Okay, he's going home today. If it is by the weekend, then I will be extremely happy, but at the same time, I want to know for sure that he is indeed ready, because I don't want anything else to happen to him. The poor baby, I don't know what else he could possibly endure. I don't know if I ever told you guys, right before this happened, the vet told me that Tucker only has one testicle, and really needed to be neutered because of a cancer risk in the one that didn't drop. So, I guess after all of this, that will be next on our agenda. But it's just gonna have to be put off for a little while, until I know he is fully recovered and healthy enough for surgery. Thanks again you guys for everything.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so happy that he is feeling better!!!!!!







I sure hope that he will be back with you very soon!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for the wonderful update on Tucker! He has a lot of people pulling for him here on SM!

I am so glad the pharmacutical company is picking up the tab on his hospitalization. I can't imagine what the bill will be! This way you can just concentrate on his recovery without having to worry about how to pay for it.

I really hope he can come home this weekend. Is your vet a 24/7 emrgency vet if he does come home and you need to bring him back? My vet isn't so something going wrong from noon on Saturday until 7:30 Monday morning is one of my big fears. I have, on occasion, been waiting in the parking lot at 7:15 on Monday morning!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Stay strong, our prayers are with you both. Glad to hear things are looking up!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear! Sounds like they are taking great care of him.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad Tucker has been so playful!! That's great to hear. He will be home with you soon


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 18 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Thank you for the wonderful update on Tucker! He has a lot of people pulling for him here on SM!
> 
> I am so glad the pharmacutical company is picking up the tab on his hospitalization. I can't imagine what the bill will be! This way you can just concentrate on his recovery without having to worry about how to pay for it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm a little worried about the vet bill, because his case has been so extreme that I don't know if the manufacturer is going to cover all of it. If not, hopefully my vet will let me make payments. I know it is well over $1500.00 right now, and still going up...

No, my vet isn't open 24/7, but they do have a 24/7 emergency phone. Also there is another clinic further away that I believe is open 24/7. Our vet told us before that if something happened we could take him there. Sounds like your vet has the same hours as mine. They close at noon on Sat. and open at 7:30 Mon.-Sat.. Although some of the techs go in afterhours to take care of the animals. They have even let us come on the weekends after hours to visit with Tucker.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so very glad things are going better!!









I assume his white count is normal now?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd hold out to have the whole bill paid. $1500 may seem like a lot to you and me, but it's nothing to big companies like Schering-Plough. Settling potential lawsuits is just part of doing business to them. God forbid Tucker had died, they would have had to worry about being sued for not only his vet bills, but his purchase price as well. I doubt they'll even question this bill.

Hang in there! He'll be home soon!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that little Tucker is doing better!














Can't wait (as I know you can't) until I see the post where he is safe and sound at home in your arms!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I am hoping for yours and Tucker's sake that he can indeed come home by the weekend. Once home with you and in his own environment he is sure to be much happier and I am sure his recorvery will steam ahead.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 12:43 PM
> *I'm so very glad things are going better!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yesterday I asked about the white blood count and they said they didn't re-test yet because they doubted it would have changed much since he still has the infections. I'm gonna try to remember to ask again when I go back this afternoon. Thanks for reminding me. My problem is when I get there, I'm so happy to see my baby, that I forget about all the questions I want to ask.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Aug 18 2005, 02:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday I asked about the white blood count and they said they didn't re-test yet because they doubted it would have changed much since he still has the infections. I'm gonna try to remember to ask again when I go back this afternoon. Thanks for reminding me. My problem is when I get there, I'm so happy to see my baby, that I forget about all the questions I want to ask.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91864
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would be the same way, for sure!! I assume they are giving antibiotics via the drip or injection. If I were you I would just make sure that the infection is totally cleared up before bringing him home unless you can give injections, etc. 

Maybe start a list of questions so you can get them off your mind and then just pull the list out when you get there. I've been in your situation and I truly know how overwhelming it is trying to understand all the medical lingo, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Aug 18 2005, 01:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday I asked about the white blood count and they said they didn't re-test yet because they doubted it would have changed much since he still has the infections. I'm gonna try to remember to ask again when I go back this afternoon. Thanks for reminding me. My problem is when I get there, I'm so happy to see my baby, that I forget about all the questions I want to ask.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91864
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll pass on a tip I got from Terry (Missy's Mommy).

As you think of questions to ask, write them down. As you say once you get there, you'll forget what you wanted to ask!

I also have Dr. Suzy write down terms, disease names, anything I think might like to look up on the internet later on.

And last, but perhaps most important, ask for a copy of all blood work, lab tests, etc. It's great to have on hand if you did have to take Tucker to another vet in an emergency, but I also like to look at the results myself.

http://www.bichonfriseusa.com/caninebloodwork.htm


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 18 2005, 01:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I would be the same way, for sure!! I assume they are giving antibiotics via the drip or injection. If I were you I would just make sure that the infection is totally cleared up before bringing him home unless you can give injections, etc. 

Maybe start a list of questions so you can get them off your mind and then just pull the list out when you get there. I've been in your situation and I truly know how overwhelming it is trying to understand all the medical lingo, etc.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91870
[/B][/QUOTE]
yes he is getting antibiotics thru the IV...not continous though. They said they do it twice a day...I don't know for how long. My hubby also suggested writing a list of what I want to ask. My other problem is retaining the info. When he asks me what the vet said, I've already forgotten half of it. My brain just starts running 90 mph when they start explaining things to me. I guess I should write down my questions and their answers LOL...BTW, I am this bad when I go to a doctor for something...I don't ever remember everything they tell me. I guess I should always take someone with me or better yet, a tape recorder...I'm such a


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Aug 18 2005, 01:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I'll pass on a tip I got from Terry (Missy's Mommy).

As you think of questions to ask, write them down. As you say once you get there, you'll forget what you wanted to ask!

I also have Dr. Suzy write down terms, disease names, anything I think might like to look up on the internet later on.

And last, but perhaps most important, ask for a copy of all blood work, lab tests, etc. It's great to have on hand if you did have to take Tucker to another vet in an emergency, but I also like to look at the results myself.

http://www.bichonfriseusa.com/caninebloodwork.htm
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91873
[/B][/QUOTE]
Great advice...I was asking my vet about some things I had read on the internet and he says, "Don't believe everything you read on the internet. They'll scare you to death." But hey, I'm already scared so it couldn't get much worse. However, it does seem like the more you know, the more scared you get. But I also like to stay informed. So either way I'm paranoid.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Some of the stuff I've read on the internet IS scary. I read that the average life expectancy of a diabetic dog was only 1 year soon after Lady was diagnosed. I was pretty upset! (It will be 4 years in January so that statistic was wrong) There is also great information out there. I use what I find as a starting point sometimes to ask questions.

I really think being informed is best. Asyou say, we're paranoid either way!

BTW, the statistic I read on Parvo was that if a dog survived the first 3-4 days, most likely he would fully recover. Now, that's a GREAT statistic!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is so wonderful he is doing better!














You guys will remain in my prayers


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Any news today?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

came in to check on update on little Tucker..praying all is going well!

Terry and little Angel Missy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too am thinking of Tucker and wondering how he and his mom are doing, has anyone heard anything. I will just keep them in my thoughts and prayers and hope we hear some really good news very soon.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys...so sorry I haven't updated today, but it has been so hectic. But guess what!!! Tucker is home for the weekend!!!





















He still has the drains in and the vet showed us how to flush them...One of the techs gave us her cell number in case we need anything after hours. (I think she has fallen in love with Tucker







) I will be taking him back next week and letting them watch him while we are at work. His white blood count is down to 65,000. Not great, but better. It is so great to have him here with me. He seems to be doing really well. Thanks everyone for all your thoughts and prayers.







I can't wait until he is 100% back to normal.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great news!!! Stay positive! Lots of good vibes coming your way!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great news!! Welcome home Tucker







We'll be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear he is home for the weekend!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad that Tucker is home for the weekend!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great news! Enjoy your weekend with Tucker!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeeeeeehaw! Congratulations on Tucker being home!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful news





















Have a lovely weekend with Tucker, and give him a few cuddles and kisses for Scooby and me


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is so wonderful!







What an exciting weekend for you guys!







That is great! That was really nice of the tech to give you their number. Of course they have fallen in love with the lil' guy...who wouldnt.







I am very happy for you guys!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

He is really doing well today. He has been playful like his old self, although he seems to tire out quicker (which after all he's been through, I'm sure is completely normal). It is so wonderful to have him here. I just can't explain how happy I am. He really is a fighter. I'm still nervous about a couple of smaller absesses that they haven't drained yet. They said they are just gonna watch them to see if they get bigger. Hoping the antibiotics will make them go down. I think he's really glad to be home also. He looks a little rough with the drains sticking out and the terrible haircut he has right now, but I can tell he is feeling so much better. He will probably have to be shaved down to the skin. He already is in the five spots where the drains are and around his legs where the IV has been, and mostly matted everywhere else that he still has fur. But if that's the worse that happens, okay. He will grow out beautiful again in no time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Aug 20 2005, 01:31 PM
> *He is really doing well today.  He has been playful like his old self, although he seems to tire out quicker (which after all he's been through, I'm sure is completely normal).  It is so wonderful to have him here.  I just can't explain how happy I am.  He really is a fighter.  I'm still nervous about a couple of smaller absesses that they haven't drained yet.  They said they are just gonna watch them to see if they get bigger.  Hoping the antibiotics will make them go down.  I think he's really glad to be home also.  He looks a little rough with the drains sticking out and the terrible haircut he has right now, but I can tell he is feeling so much better.  He will probably have to be shaved down to the skin.  He already is in the five spots where the drains are and around his legs where the IV has been, and mostly matted everywhere else that he still has fur.  But if that's the worse that happens, okay.  He will grow out beautiful again in no time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92616*


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, that is wonderful news that he is perky, etc. Are his BM's looking better, etc. ?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so happy for you guys!!! I'm so glad that he could come home for the weekend. I'm sure he's so happy to be home


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im sure being home will help him feel much better


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just caught up with that thread. I am so sorry you had to go through all of this. But so glad Tucker is doing better now. They are as much of worries as human babies are.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what great news to read! im so happy. i was really worried about the little guy. glad to hear he's a real fighter.


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry for all you have been through. I have been away and have just come across your posts catching up. When I read about everything you and poor Tucker have had to go through it made me cry.







My dear Bambi, my chihuahua, got really sick a few days after I got her last summer. At first they thought it wa Parvo, but thankfully, it turned out they didn't think it was after all. She went through a lot and it was one of the worst experiences of my life, but it was no where near what you've been through. I didn't know the details about this monterous illness. Thanks to everyone's posts now I know much more information that will be helpful in the future at avoiding this terrible thing. I never imagined that they could still get sick after they had had all of their vaccines. That was shocking to me. I am sooooo glad to hear that he is doing better. You both have been through so much, it just breaks my heart. I will pray for both of you, as I too believe in the power of prayer, and I know all the prayers here on SM helped get me through the past few weeks. The people here are amazing and are wonderful in times of distress. I wish the very best for both of you and I hope and pray that Tucker's recovery will be speedy and full. May you both have days of joy to come and may your little fur baby be with you for many, many healthy years ahead!
Lots and lots of






















Princess's Mom, Fredda


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh that is great news!! Love and kisses to little Tucker!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have been watching almost hourly for news of Tucker. I was thrilled that you got to take him home for the weekend and then even more thrilled that he seems to be doing better. There have been lots of sighs of relief from your friends here at SM!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so thrilled that Tucker got a "weekend leave"! If he's like my Lady, he will not be happy about having to go back to the vet's today! That's when I knew Lady was finally getting better!

He'll be tired for awhile. His little body has been through so much and fought so hard. Before you know it, though, he'll be back to his old self!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What great news to see first thing on a Monday morning! Tucker has been in my thoughts all weekend. This was the first topic I went to this morning! May he continue to improve daily!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 20 2005, 01:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, that is wonderful news that he is perky, etc. Are his BM's looking better, etc. ?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92619
[/B][/QUOTE]
yes, solid BM's. And he had two Sat. and two Sun. and one this morning.







Before he got sick, he usually had about four BM's per day. So I guess we're half way there, LOL.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone...I'm very sorry that I haven't updated much over the weekend. I'm sure you all can understand that I was just enjoying having my baby home. He has been well. He's eating and playing and having solid BM's. He was a little lethargic this morning, but he's been through a lot, so I'm not too worried. Especially since he got a bit vocal when I took him back to the vet this morning. He howled loudly for a very long time. It was kind of funny, because of some of the noises he was making. He was really telling us off I believe, LOL. But that kind of response makes me think he is getting better. And yes, it was very hard to take him back, but I feel better that he's there instead of at home alone. And they already told me that he can go back home tonight. They are also saying they will probably take all the drains out today. Hopefully they will re-check his blood count today also. You guys have really helped me get through a very tough time and I appreciate every one of you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!! That is the greatest news!!!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, man, that is SUCH good news to hear this morning! Tucker has surely come through the roughest time he'll ever have and you will both have many years together now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad you and Tucker had a great weekend together! I warned you that he wouldn't want to go back to the vets!

Maybe next weekend he can come home for good..........


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! I'm so happy for you guys!!! Big hugs and lots of love to Tucker


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok - now it is safe for me to post...I was holding my breath and praying for your little fighter and each round seemed to make you stronger. If you think you and Tucker were like mother and child before...now that he is getting back to normal wait and see what kind of relationship it will be...

You are a great Mommy....and Tucker is a great furbaby. 

Glad things are getting brighter everyday now.


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

<span style="color:blue">As I sit here with tears of joy in my eyes I wanted to tell you how happy I am! I have been praying for both of you constantly and now I see that all those group prayers helped!























It is so hard when they are sick, like an infant they can't tell you anything in words, but they can with their actions, and I'm sure he was letting you know with all that howling that he is sooo much better and he wants his mommy, and what a wonderful mommy he has!!! I wish all pet owners took care of their pets as well as you take care of Tucker!

Lots of








Fredda & Princess </span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a fantastic outcome,





















I am so very happy for both you and brave little Tucker.






















What a courageous little fighter he is


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Tuckers Mom,

I'm so happy for you







Poor you and Tucker all you have been thru. Must be great having your baby home!!!!

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What great news! So relieved for you and Tucker!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Woo HOO! That sounds great. I think that having him at the vet's when you can't be home with him is a great thing. Seems like a good thing that he was howling and carrying on. I'm just sure that he's truly on the mend.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see that the updates are all good news and things headed in the right direction! 

Terry and sweet Angel Missy


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well guys...Tucker is home for good!!














The vet pulled his drains out yesterday. We still have to flush them until the holes grow up. He said it is safe to leave him home alone, which I did







. It was hard to leave him, but I've always hated that, even when he was perfectly healthy. I guess that's something I will have to get used to all over again. Although they did say I could bring him to the vet for daycare if I wanted. I kind of did want to, but I also think Tucker is tired of being there in a cage, so I figured he may feel better to be in his home and have his space. Yesterday they checked his white blood count and it is down to 52,000. Still high, but the doc says he feels good about it. He also wants to see him back at the end of the week. I hope he will re-test the blood count. I would really like to know that it gets back to normal. I'm still concerned about the areas where the drains were. Some of them still seem lumpy to me, but I'm not a doctor so maybe I'm just being paranoid. Right now, it seems he sleeps a lot more than he used to and is still lethargic at times. He also used to sleep all night and now he gets me up 2-3 times during the night. I really don't mind, I just feel bad for him because it seems like he can't get comfortable in the bed. He has seemed to get his appetite back, so that is good. Well, all I can say is I really hope Tucker is going to be 100% back to normal real soon. Thanks to all of you for helping me get through this.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is great!







Glad to hear he is home and getting better!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yippee! Please continue to update us on the little guy's progress. We'll be glad when all counts are normal. I'll bet that a few days at home will help him feel more settled and comfy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad your little one is home and getting better each day! Kiss Tucker for me and keep us posted.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great news..... I'm glad Tucker is home in his comfy bed and with all his toys, etc. I'm sure it'll take a little time for him to get his energy back, etc. If you are wanting to see the white count at your next visit, go ahead and ask the vet to do it. I don't blame you.... I'd want to know, too!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful news with us! I am so glad little Tucker is home where he belongs!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wonderful news! I know he will get to 100% much quicker in his own surroundings!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

This is just absolutely wonderful news...what a happy happy ending.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

That makes me smile


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

This is geat news. You have a wonderful Vet .
I'm so glad tucker is doing better now and he is home with you .
You are a great mom.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Aug 18 2005, 02:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he is getting antibiotics thru the IV...not continous though. They said they do it twice a day...I don't know for how long. My hubby also suggested writing a list of what I want to ask. My other problem is retaining the info. When he asks me what the vet said, I've already forgotten half of it. My brain just starts running 90 mph when they start explaining things to me. I guess I should write down my questions and their answers LOL...BTW, I am this bad when I go to a doctor for something...I don't ever remember everything they tell me. I guess I should always take someone with me or better yet, a tape recorder...I'm such a








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91877
[/B][/QUOTE]


I use to write down what the vet told me about Jake.
it would be so messy because i was rushing that i could hardly read it. lol


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great news!!! I'm so happy for you and little Tucker





















Thanks for sharing the news, you made my day


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Good news







Happy to hear he is home!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so grateful that Tucker is back at home!!! Just give him the time he needs to finish healing...the little guy has been through so so much. I am betting he is just ecstatic to be back home.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been on vacation since the 19th and am SO glad to come back and see Tucker is getting better! I thought about him and continued praying for him all the time we were away from the computer. Yes, it was the first thing I checked on when I got the computer on.

I hope there is nothing but happy times for you and Tucker from here on out!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm sooo happy that he is alright!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What great news, I am so pleased little Tucker is home with you.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Hi, what is the latest update on Tucker? Is he back to normal? Thank goodness that he is back home. Please keep updated on his recovery. Poor baby and mother that you had to go through this.







I love happy endings


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Aug 24 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Hi, what is the latest update on Tucker?  Is he back to normal?  Thank goodness that he is back home.  Please keep updated on his recovery.  Poor baby and mother that you had to go through this.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for asking. He is not completely back to normal. He still sleeps way more than he used to and doesn't play as much. But I'm sure he will get back to normal soon. After all he's been through, I can understand that he is still weak. I keep telling myself, it's just a matter of time until all of this is just a bad memory. We're still having to flush the holes where the drains were. I don't know how uncomfortable this is for him, but he behaves very well during the process. One thing that is bothering me some, is when I pick him up, I swear I can hear a bone popping noise, similar to when you crack your knuckles. It doesn't seem to bother him, but it bothers me. Of course, my bones pop all the time, like if I bend over, ect. (And I'm only 28, sometimes when this happens I joke and say it seems like I'm 80, LOL). He is going to the vet Saturday, so I will definitely tell them. They already know I'm a paranoid wacko.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am glad Tucker is home and doing better. You know as long as he is on antibiotics he might be tiring more. So I would not worry too much about this. And he has been through a lot. Since you still have to flush the holes, his body is still fighting the infection. That's probably tiring too.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I took him in to the vet this morning. There was an absess on his side that the vet never drained. They said it wasn't as big as the others and they were hoping the antibiotics would make it go down on its own. Well, last night when we were flushing the others, we noticed this one had popped on its own and was oozing. So we called the tech that had given us her personal phone #, and she said to go ahead and bring him in the morning. So, when I took him in there this morning, he howled and carried on like he did Monday. I know he's feeling better since he's raising such a ruckus, LOL. The docs weren't there yet, but the tech looked at the one that popped. She said it doesn't look too bad, but he will be there all day, so they can watch him and make sure all is well. I also asked her about his bones popping, and she said he's just really boney right now, and she is sure he is fine. And the popping noises haven't been happening as often anyway, so I'm sure he is ok.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww poor little Tucker, he is probably tired of being at the vet's that is why he is probably kicking up when you take him there, but at least he is perky now and showing good signs of his little self.
You know the bone cracking thing I think must be common in small dogs because Scooby has the very same thing sometimes when I pick him up and I mentioned it to the vet too and she said it is nothing to worry about just that their bones are finer than in bigger dogs. She did look him over and said he is ok so I am not too concerned about it now. She also told me not to let him jump from high places because of the fine bones as it can cause damage.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that little Tuck is back at the vet. Since he did throw such a fit this morning, you know that he is feeling much better! Haven't spoiled him too much have ya?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 25 2005, 08:41 AM
> *Awwwwwwww poor little Tucker, he is probably tired of being at the vet's that is why he is probably kicking up when you take him there, but at least he is perky now and showing good signs of his little self.
> You know the bone cracking thing I think must be common in small dogs because Scooby has the very same thing sometimes when I pick him up and I mentioned it to the vet too and she said it is nothing to worry about just that their bones are finer than in bigger dogs. She did look him over and said he is ok so I am not too concerned about it now. She also told me not to let him jump from high places because of the fine bones as it can cause damage.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93896*


[/QUOTE]
You are so right. I never realized how frail his bones look until now that he is shaved down to nothing but skin in many places including his legs. Now I look at him and wonder how strong those bones could be because they are so skinny. It's a good thing that these babies are usually so fluffy, because that helps camouflage the little bones. I do try to keep him from jumping from high places, like my bed is very high. He has only jumped off a couple of times. Usually he won't even try it. He does jump on and off couches and chairs though.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 25 2005, 09:06 AM
> *Sorry to hear that little Tuck is back at the vet.  Since he did throw such a fit this morning, you know that he is feeling much better!  Haven't spoiled him too much have ya?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93912*


[/QUOTE]







Spoiled?!?! Who, Tucker...no not at all...







Whatever!! I should have named him spoiled. Even the folks at the vet call him spoiled all the time. Funny thing is, they also spoil him alot. They even admit to it. But they all love him. They were so happy to see him when I walked in this morning.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Not good news that he is back, but much better than before...I guess it is like us humans...it does take a toll being sick and sometimes other things come up from having the first thing happen. 

I pray that his recovery is smooth sailing from here on.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

The vet said Tucker is fine. He said that it was good that the absess popped on its own, and just continue flushing all the drains until they grow up. He also has two patches of dead skin on each side of his back hip area.







They shaved some more of his fur because of all the mats. He still has some areas that have some pretty bad mats, like under his chin area. It is driving me crazy. I have been trying to cut them out a little at a time but he doesn't like me cutting and he won't be still. My hubby says just leave it alone and just let him heal. He's probably right. I'm just concerned that the matted fur will be pulling on his skin and be uncomfortable for him. The vet said to bring him back in a week and they will start his re-vaccination and re-check his blood count. I think he is improving daily, and getting his spunk back. The little booger has been getting me up at 2:00 a.m. every morning for the past few days. (not really complaining...I'm glad he's home to get me up...) Then when I have to get up around 6:00 he's just curled up sleeping so peacefully that I don't want to disturb him, but I have to, so I can take him out to potty before I start getting ready for work. Anyway, he looks pretty rough right now, but I know he is feeling better.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear he is getting better!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

YAY! So glad to hear he is improving!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great to hear Tucker is doing so well, poor little guy has been through so much and come through with flying colors, well done Tucker


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so glad he is a Parvo survivor! Yea!! 

I would think Tucker's blood count needs to be totally normal if the vet gives him a Parvo vaccine, so his body can react the way it is supposed to to the vaccine.... ??


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 26 2005, 10:31 AM
> *I am so glad he is a Parvo survivor! Yea!!
> 
> I would think Tucker's blood count needs to be totally normal if the vet gives him a Parvo vaccine, so his body can react the way it is supposed to to the vaccine....  ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94202*


[/QUOTE]
I agree, but I'm not a vet so what do I know, LOL. Hopefully, his blood count will be normal by then. (I'm still wondering why the vaccine didn't work the first time.) They did say that after a dog has parvo, they usually build an immunity to it and don't get it again. But I don't want to take any chances. My vet has had one case where the dog did get it a second time.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

everything should be normal with him before u give the vaccine...glad hes improving! sometimes there are problems with vaccines..he must have gotten a vax from the bad batch at his suseptable time. thats why the company is paying for it...its not a common thing. if it were common that company wouldnt exist from all the vet bills. i need to start a thread about puppy vaccines....im not at my house, but one im back i will...might help explain a few things.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 26 2005, 12:06 PM
> *everything should be normal with him before u give the vaccine...glad hes improving!  sometimes there are problems with vaccines..he must have gotten a vax from the bad batch at his suseptable time.  thats why the company is paying for it...its not a common thing.  if it were common that company wouldnt exist from all the vet bills.  i need to start a thread about puppy vaccines....im not at my house, but one im back i will...might help explain a few things.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94223*


[/QUOTE]

LadyM... please do post any info at all that you have on vaccines that might help us understand all this... thank you soooo much!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 26 2005, 11:06 AM
> *everything should be normal with him before u give the vaccine...glad hes improving!  sometimes there are problems with vaccines..he must have gotten a vax from the bad batch at his suseptable time.  thats why the company is paying for it...its not a common thing.  if it were common that company wouldnt exist from all the vet bills.  i need to start a thread about puppy vaccines....im not at my house, but one im back i will...might help explain a few things.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94223*


[/QUOTE]
LadyM...the company that made his vaccine is Schering-Plough...do you know much about them?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so happy that Tucker is well on his way to getting back to his old self!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have been following Tuckers story with my thoughts and prayers. I am so glad to hear that he is improving. It has been a long month for you both. May this coming month be a happy healthy one!!


----------

